# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  MacBook Air υπερφορητός

## ludist

Πως να το περιγράψω; Πάντα μου άρεσαν οι μικροί φορητοί, αλλά όπως πάντα η Apple εκπλήσσει με το MacBook Air.

Μου άρεσε το μέγεθος, η αυτονομία (45watt τροφοδοτικό), η νέα τεχνολογία led στην οθόνη, το φωτιζόμενο πληκτρολόγιο (φαίνεται καλύτερο του IBM ThinkPad), τα 2g ram και η επιλογή για 64G ssd.

Ελπίζω το εξωτερικό usb-dvd-drive να είναι bootable.

----------


## PlanB

Ήδη διατίθεται από το ελληνικό Applestore, σε τιμή από 1502,87 ευρώ για το 1.6GHz 80GB.

Για το 1,8 υπολογίστε +238,83 ευρώ, 795 ευρώ για το ssd και 25 ευρώ για το ethernet adapter.

Το όλον με το παραπάνω setup, μαζί με ΦΠΑ, 2111 και ψιλά.

Στο μαγαζί και το Time Capsule: 264 το 500GB και 441 το 1TB, χωρίς ΦΠΑ.

Άρα, πλησιάζω επικίνδυνα το τριχίλιαρο... Από χρόνο παράδοσης δεν ξέρω, θα πάρω μέσα στην ημέρα να μάθω. Ακόμη, βέβαια, δεν έχω "βολτάρει" στα amazon και τα λοιπά του εξωτερικού.

----------


## Skaf

Τι μηχανική αντοχή να έχει όμως αυτό το πράγμα  :Confused: ;

----------


## haHa

Αποψην μου,πως δεν αξιζει να το παρει κανεις με 1.8GHz επεξεργαστη . Τα 280 ευρω παραπανω που ζηταει για 200 MHz αυξηση δεν αξιζουν.Ασε που με λιγο ταχυτερο επεξεργαστη,λογικα θα μειωθει και λιγο και η ηδη μικρη αυτονομια του.

Χιλιες φορες να το παρει κανεις με 1.6 επεξεργαστη και αν μπορει να δωσει τα 940 ευρω για τον ssd.
Κατακορυφη αυξηση επιδοσεων ,μεγαλυτερη αυτονομια,πιο αθορυβο,πιο ανθεκτικο.

Αλλα αν τα 940 φαινονται πολλα για τον ssd,τοτε *παρτε το με τον 1.6  επεξεργαστη χωρις καμμια αλλαγη με τελικη τιμη 1787 ευρω.*
Τα 280 ευρω για τον 1.8 ειναι πολλα λεφτα χωρις να προσφερει τιποτα ιδιαιτερα,ειδικα για ενα υπερφορητο.

Τελος,αν δε θελετε υποχρεωτικα μηχανημα που να τρεχει mac os x,υπαρχουν φθηνοτερες και πολυ καλυτερες υπερφορητες λυσεις.

----------


## nikolaos7

Γιατί ρε γαμώτο τόση διαφορά από το Αμερικάνικο applestore?Και τα άλλα applestore το έχουν 1700 ευρώ.

Επίσης μια απορία ο ssd σε τι είναι καλύτερος από τον απλό σκληρό?

----------


## haHa

Σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα ευρωπαικα applestore που το εχουν 1700 ευρω,εδω το εχει 1787 ευρω.
Μικρη διαφορα.

Σε σχεση με την Αμερικη,ξεχνατε οτι στην Αμερικη στην τιμη που υπαρχει στο applestore δεν εχουν συμπεριλαβει το φορο που θα πληρωσεις οταν το παρεις. Δεν τον εχουν συμπεριλαβει γιατι ειναι κυμαινομενος και εξαρταται απο την εκαστοτε πολιτεια,συνηθως παιζει 7-10%.
Επισης στην Ευρωπη ο φορος (ΦΠΑ) ειναι μεγαλυτερος 16-20%.

Αρα οταν κανουμε την συγκριση με τις τιμες Αμερικης,καλο ειναι απο τις τιμες Ευρωπης να αφαιρουμε το ΦΠΑ για να ειναι και οι δυο τιμες χωρις φορο και να ειναι ετσι δικαιη η συγκριση.

Και παλι βεβαια δεν καλυπτεται πληρως η μεγαλη διαφορα μεταξυ τιμων Ευρωπης και Αμερικης. Αυτο συμβαινει γιατι παντα τα ηλεκτρονικα ειναι φθηνοτερα στην Αμερικη απο οτι στην Ελλαδα.
Αυτο ειναι ακομα πιο εντονο τωρα που εχει φθηνυνει το δολλαριο.

----------


## ludist

> Τελος,αν δε θελετε υποχρεωτικα μηχανημα που να τρεχει mac os x,υπαρχουν φθηνοτερες και πολυ καλυτερες υπερφορητες λυσεις.


Πολύ καλύτερες; Δηλαδή; Μ' ενδιαφέρει, όχι για ν' αγοράσω, αλλά μου αρέσουν οι φορητοί και όχι οι desktop-φορητοί. Θυμάμαι που είχα λατρέψει έναν Dell LS400 (αν θυμάμαι σωστά..) Μικρότερος από σελίδα A4.

Ο μόνος ανάλογος - λέμε τώρα - είναι ο IBM ThinkPad σειρά X. Ξέρεις κάποιον άλλο;

Αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει παρόμοιο σε βάρος, καλούδια, μέγεθος, ποιότητα.

Προφανώς εννοείς να βάλεις παράνομα το MacOS.  :Censored: 

Εγώ θα το αγόραζα, στην χειρότερη θα του έβαζα linux  :Laughing:

----------


## Gordito

Kαλο ειναι για gadget. Δεν εχει DVD, Ethernet Adapter, εχει μικρη αυτονομια και ο επεξεργαστης ειναι λιγος.

Απλα ειναι ενα μικρο κατι-σαν- λαπτοπ, ή ενα μεγαλο κατι-σαν-PDA  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> Πολύ καλύτερες; Δηλαδή; Μ' ενδιαφέρει, όχι για ν' αγοράσω, αλλά μου αρέσουν οι φορητοί και όχι οι desktop-φορητοί. Θυμάμαι που είχα λατρέψει έναν Dell LS400 (αν θυμάμαι σωστά..) Μικρότερος από σελίδα A4.
> 
> Ο μόνος ανάλογος - λέμε τώρα - είναι ο IBM ThinkPad σειρά X. Ξέρεις κάποιον άλλο;
> 
> Αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει παρόμοιο σε βάρος, καλούδια, μέγεθος, ποιότητα.


Ibm,toshiba,hp και dell.

Για παραδειγμα εδω ενας hp με 1400 ευρω και με περισσοτερες δυνατοτητες,αλλα λιγο πιο αργος:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...41#post1749841


Και εδω ενας κορυφαιος υπερφορητος:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...20#post1733320

Επισης υπαρχει και ενα ακριβος toshiba,που το βαρος του macbook air ειναι για παραδειγμα 70% πιο πανω απο του toshiba..




> Προφανώς εννοείς να βάλεις παράνομα το MacOS.


Οχι,οχι.
Ειπα οτι υπαρχουν καλυτερες λυσεις , με ειδοποιο διαφορα οτι δεν τρεχουν mac os x .
Κατα τα αλλα ειναι καλυτερες,πιο φορητες λυσεις.




Γενικοτερα στο μονο που υπερτερει το air ειναι το ποσο λεπτο ειναι .Χανει ομως σε δυνατοτητες δικτυωσεις και αυτονομια ,στοιχεια πολυ σημαντικα για εναν υπερφορητο.

----------


## ludist

Θαρρείς και δεν έχετε δει Mac. Ακόμη και ο MacBook είναι "καλύτερος" ενός IBM X.

Βάζετε δικά σας κριτήρια (δεν απάντησες στην ερώτησή μου) και παραβλέπετε το τί είναι ο MacBook Air. Ακόμη και τα ports που είναι καλλυμένα είναι design.

Εκτός και αν μου στείλετε ένα link με τις προδιεγραφές που έγραψα. Μην συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα. Άλλο το "δεν μου αρέσει" και άλλα το "υπάρχουν καλύτερα". Τελείως διαφορετικά πράγματα.

Δηλαδή συγκρίνεις το design του... compaq με την Apple; Δεν είναι δυνατόν. Άσε που έχει την μισή μνήμη και μικρότερο επεξεργαστή  :Wink:  Οθόνη led ελπίζω να έχει. Πού είναι το καλύτερο; Ούτε αισθητικά, ούτε επεξεργαστικά βλέπω δύναμη. Μόνο καλύτερη διασυνδεσιμότητα έχει.

Για τον Ibm σειρά X ήδη έγραψα.. Πάλι δεν συγκρίνονται.

Οπότε αυτοί που θέλουν design, ποιότητα και λειτουργικότητα (όπως έγραψα χρησιμοποιώ το φωτιζόμενο πληκτρολόγιο) ο MacBook air τους περιμένει.

"Ποιό φορητή λύση" τί εννοείς; Ποιό ελαφρύ και μικρότερο; Μου αρέσει το Asus eee pc (whatever) αλλά παραέχει μικρή οθόνη. Μην καταλήξουμε σε pda  :Laughing:  Αλλά και πάλι μιλάμε για διαφορετικά πράγματα (αλλά τελείως διαφορετικά)

----------


## haHa

> Θαρρείς και δεν έχετε δει Mac. Ακόμη και ο MacBook είναι "καλύτερος" ενός IBM X.


Εχεις δικιο αν μιλας για εσενα.Ειναι "καλυτερος" για εσενα ο macbook γιατι ειναι πιο ομορφος.
Ομως αυτοι που θελουν εναν υπερφορητο θα προτιμησουν καποιον που εχει το 1/2 (και ιδιο μεγεθος οθονης)  ή το 1/3 (και 12.1" οθονη) του βαρους του macbook.
Νομιζα οτι μιλαγαμε για φορητοτητα και οχι για design,γιατι οι περισσοτεροι που αγοραζουν υπερφορητα σαν κριτηριο εχουν κυριως την φορητοτητα.





> Βάζετε δικά σας κριτήρια (δεν απάντησες στην ερώτησή μου) και παραβλέπετε το τί είναι ο MacBook Air. Ακόμη και τα ports που είναι καλλυμένα είναι design.
> 
> Εκτός και αν μου στείλετε ένα link με τις προδιεγραφές που έγραψα. Μην συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα. Άλλο το "δεν μου αρέσει" και άλλα το "υπάρχουν καλύτερα". Τελείως διαφορετικά πράγματα.
> 
> Δηλαδή συγκρίνεις το design του... compaq με την Apple; Δεν είναι δυνατόν. Άσε που έχει την μισή μνήμη και μικρότερο επεξεργαστή  Οθόνη led ελπίζω να έχει. Πού είναι το καλύτερο; Ούτε αισθητικά, ούτε επεξεργαστικά βλέπω δύναμη. Μόνο καλύτερη διασυνδεσιμότητα έχει.
> 
> Για τον Ibm σειρά X ήδη έγραψα.. Πάλι δεν συγκρίνονται.
> 
> Οπότε αυτοί που θέλουν design, ποιότητα και λειτουργικότητα (όπως έγραψα χρησιμοποιώ το φωτιζόμενο πληκτρολόγιο) ο MacBook air τους περιμένει.
> ...


Η συζητηση γινεται πιο διεξοδικα διπλα...
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...164126&page=15

Οσο για το compaq(που ειναι με led οθονη) ξερεις στους υπερφορητους δεν κοιτανε τοσο την επεξεργστικη ισχυ οι αγοραστες.Ψαχνουν αλλα πραγματα ,οπως διασυνδεσιμοτητα,αυτονομια(διπλασια εχει ο compaq) κλπ κλπ


Και ναι εχεις δικιο:
*οποιος ψαχνει για design θα παρει τον air.*

Οποιος ψαχνει για φορητοτητα και λειτουργικοτητα θα παρει εναν κανονικο υπερφορητο με ολη τη σημασια της λεξης.




Και ουδεποτε συγκρινα λοιπον το design του compaq με του air.
Οποιος θελει να παρει υπολογιστη για το design του, θα παρει τον air.

Οποιος ομως θελει εναν υπερφορητο για να κανει τη δουλεια του on the road ,θα παρει εναν υπερφορητο με αυτονομια και δυνατοτητες διασυνδεσης,οχι τον air.



Και ναι εσυ μπορει να θεωρεις οτι πιο σημαντικο ειναι το design,αρα σιγουρα για εσενα ειναι "καλυτερος" ο air.
Αλλα οι περισσοτεροι που αγοραζουν υπερφορητο,θεωρουν αλλα πραγματα πιο σημαντικα οπως η αυτονομια,η διασυνδεσιμοτητα και η φορητοτητα(να μην κουβαλανε εξτρα πραγματα).
Για αυτους σιγουρα υπαρχουν πολυ καλυτερες, πραγματικα υπερφορητες λυσεις.





Οσο τι εννοω πιο φορητη λυση:
με ιδια (13.3" ) ή ελαχιστα μικροτερη οθονη (12.1") να εχει ιδιο ή μικροτερο βαρος,αλλα να εχει μεγαλυτερη αυτονομια και να εχει και ethernet και 3g για να μπορεις να συνδεεσε απο παντου στο ιντερνετ(αλλιως τι υπερφορητος ειναι) χωρις να κουβαλας εξτρα τσουμπλεκια.

----------


## Πύρρος

Off Topic


		Ok, είναι off topic μέχρι εκεί που δεν πάει, αλλά γιατί rainbow αποφάσισε να χρησιμοποιεί το σύμβολο του ανήκει (∈) αντί του ευρώ;

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Off Topic


		Γιατί οι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν ιδέα από υπολογιστές. Εμπόριο πατάτας έπρεπε να κάνουνε. Τις εικόνες που είναι άλλη πάνω, άλλη κάτω, λες και κάνουνε «όλα», τις πρόσεξες;

----------


## joseph

Τι να το κάνω το design , άμα δεν έχει ουσία ( ethernet - dvd-rom )

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Χεχεχε, ατέρμονα η ίδια κουβέντα θα γίνεται τελικά...  :Whistle:

----------


## ludist

@haha, είδες να έγραψα πως ο Macbook air είναι ο καλύτερος, "κάνει για άλλους" κ.λ.π.;

Αυτό είναι όμως είναι λάθος:
"Οποιος ομως θελει εναν υπερφορητο για να κανει τη δουλεια του on the road ,θα παρει εναν υπερφορητο με αυτονομια και δυνατοτητες διασυνδεσης,οχι τον air."

Δηλαδή, δεν υπάρχουν χρήστες που απλά ΔΕΝ θέλουν δίκτυο παντού; Δηλαδή όλοι με το Internet δουλεύουν και έχουν συνδρομή 3g; Ειλικρινά δεν το ήξερα.

Φαίνεται είμαι ο μοναδικός στον πλανήτη που δεν χρειάζομαι ethernet και dvd ενσωμετομένα.

Είναι ένα πράγμα ΣΑΝ το optimus maximus. Λατρευτό, αλλά για λίγους.

Εντάξει, και εγώ μαζί σου. Τί να τα κάνεις σε μινι-φορητό τα Ghz και την μνήμη, αλλά δεν μπορεί "δυό μέτρα και δυό σταθμά". Να αναγνωρίζουμε και τα (οικονομικά) προτερήματα του Mac. Δηλαδή το "είναι ακριβότερος" δεν ισχύει.

Για την διασυνδεσιμότητα συμφωνώ, φυσικά και είναι περιοριστικός.

Ο IBM που παρέθεσες ΘΑ βγει με τιμή που ΔΕΝ ξέρουμε. Οι υπόλοιπες εταιρίες διάλεξαν άλλο δρόμο. Κ' αυτό είναι καλό, υπάρχουν επιλογές για να καλυφτούν όλοι. Επιφυλάσσομαι για τον X300 που παρέθεσες, δεν ξέρουμε τί θα βγει.

Για να γίνω κακός. Αναρωτιέμαι αν το τροφοδοτικό του Compaq είναι το ίδιο μικρό μ' ενός Mac.

Παλιότερα έβγαλε και το floppy η Apple, πάντα ρίσκαρε.

Για μένα το σημαντικότερο είναι το φωτιζόμενο πληκτρολόγιο, η ποιότητα και η σχεδίαση. Να χαίρεσαι που δουλεύεις. Ο μοναδικός λόγος που έφυγα από Dell και πήγα ThinkPad με το... λαμπάκι. Μέχρι το trackpoint καλύτερο είναι  :Wink: 

Από τότε που βλέπω τους Mac αρχίζω να αλλάζω γνώμη. Για την ακρίβεια ξεκάθαρη πρωτιά για την IBM αλλά για "industrial", σοβαρά / βαρετά μηχανήματα (ο X έχει 1G ethernet) αλλά ο Mac έχει σχεδίαση "hi-tech".

Όσο να 'ναι, ένα hi-tech εξάρτημα (Ηλεκτρονικός Υπολογιστής) εννοείται πως θα έχει hi-tech εμφάνιση. Ο λόγος που αποστρέφομαι τα "κουτιά".

Δεν παρατήρησα ότι λεπταίνει μπροστά, οπότε ίσως συμφωνήσω μαζί σου πως με λίγο παραπάνω χώρο μπροστά θα είχε καλύτερη διασυνδεσιμότητα με ενδεχόμενη απώλεια στην εμφάνιση και θα καλύπτε μεγαλύτερη αγορά  :Smile:

----------


## DrEthernet

Αλλαγή μπαταρίας MacBook Air ξεβιδώνοντας 10 βίδες.

----------


## Wolverine

Όχι πάλι κατσαβίδια, θυμάμαι τι είχα περάσει για να αλλάξω δίσκο σε ενα iBook G4. 
Αυτό φαίνετε πολύ ευκολότερο βέβαια αλλά…

----------


## gogos

Καταρχήν το MacBook Air είναι ο πιό λεπτός φορητός υπολογιστής στον κόσμο. 

Αυτό σημαίνει πως είναι φτιαγμένο για ανθρώπους που χρειάζονται να έχουν μαζί τους έναν υπολογιστή ΠΑΝΤΟΥ :  στη καφετέρεια, στο λεωφορείο, στη σχολή τους, σε κάποια δουλειά που γίνεται μακριά απο τον χώρο εργασίας τους.

Για αυτό το λόγο το MacBook Air ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται πολλές θύρες επεκτασιμότητας πράγμα που θα το έκανε πίο βαρύ, πιό παχύ άρα και λιγότερο φορητό.

Για όλους τους άλλους που έχουν τον υπολογιστή τους σε κάποιο σταθερό σημείο και ίσως τον μεταφέρουν πού και πού ΔΕΝ χρειάζονται το MacBook Air αλλά χρειάζονται είτε ένα desktop είτε ένα φορητό desktop replacement που παρέχουν πληθώρα και ποικιλία θυρών.



Η έλλειψη του ethernet δεν είναι τόσο τραγική! Όλοι έχουν ένα ασύρματο ρούτερ για ίντερνετ ή και ακόμα όλοι έχουν μια ενσωματωμένη ασύρματη κάρτα στον υπολογιστή τους.
Εμένα προσωπικά για το μόνο λόγο που μου χρησίμευσε το ethernet ήταν επειδή φοβόμουν για την εκπομπή ραδιοκυμάτων του 802.11 a/b/g/n(κλπ) και συνδεόμουν με καλώδιο.

Ακόμα και άν είναι τόσο αναγκαίο το ethernet η apple φρόντισε να φτιάξει ένα usb-to-ethernet adapter.



Για ποιό λόγο να έχουμε optical drive; Τώρα μπορούμε να κάνουμε τα ΠΑΝΤΑ ασύρματα! 
Μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε μια ταινία απο το internet και να τη δούμε, τη μουσική μας την ακούμε απο το mp3 player , 
τα προγράμματά μας μπορούμε να τα κατεβάσουμε απο το internet αλλά άν έχουμε ακόμα και αυτόν τον περιορισμό μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΑ το optical drive του windows ή του macintosh υπολογιστή μας!

Ακόμα (πάλι) και άν είναι ΤΟΣΟ πια αναγκαίο η apple έβγαλε ένα superdrive που τροφοδοτείται απο το usb.


Γιατί δεν υπάρχει το 3g;
Εγώ σου λέω γιατί να μην έβαζαν WiMax; που σε λίγο καιρό και στην Ελλάδα θα έχουμε; 
που το WiMax ναι μεν δεν είναι τόσο διαδεδομένο στον κόσμο όσο το 3g αλλά μιλάμε για ταχύτητες 10 MBit για το WiMax σε σύγκριση με 384 KBps όταν κινείσαι και έως 2ΜΒit όταν είσαι στάσιμος για το 3g.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς η εταιρεία τηλεπικοινωνιών, σου δίνει ένα usb modem για να μπαίνεις στο 3g δίκτυό της. 

Η απάντηση είναι οτι η apple αφήνει εσένα να διαλέξεις ποιό θέλεις παρά να φορτώνει τον υπολογιστή της 
με τεχνολογίες που για μερικούς θα είναι χρήσιμες και για μερικούς άχρηστες. 
έτσι κι αλλιώς θα έκανε τον υπολογιστή της χωρίς λόγο πιό ακριβό και λιγότερο φορητό.


Ένα πράγμα που δεν συζητήθηκε καθόλου εδώ μέσα είναι το multi-touch gesture trackpad που σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑ άλλο notebook στον κόσμο δεν υπάρχει!! 
Τί χειρότερο υπάρχει απο το να έχεις έναν υπολογιστή που δεν μπορείς να τον χειριστείς εύκολα; 
Οι περισσότεροι απο εσάς δεν χρησιμοποιείτε ποντίκι για τον υπολογιστή σας; Το MacBook Air έχει
το καλύτερο trackpad που έχει φτιαχτεί ποτέ! Χρόνια ακόμα πρίν, είχε γίνει λόγος για το trackpad του MacBook Pro και πολλοί είχαν βγεί και είχαν πεί πως ήταν το καλύτερο touchpad/trackpad που είχαν δεί ποτέ!
Φανταστείτε τώρα που στο MacBook Air όχι μόνο δύο αλλά τρία δάχτυλα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις για να τον χειριστείς!!!


Όσο για τα χαρακτηριστικά του σε σχέση με την τιμή είναι φοβερά!

Ποιό άλλο notebook της κατηγορίας του έχει 2gb ram και τον intel core 2 duo 1.6 ghz και 802.11 a/b/g/n ;


-Και μην μου πείτε τώρα οτι έχουν μικρή διαφορα τα 1.2 ghz του compaq και τα 1.6 ghz του MacBook Air. 

-Μην μου πείτε πως είναι μικρή η διαφορά του 1gb ram και του 2gb!! 

-Μην μου πείτε πως τα 533MHz Front Side Bus του compaq συγκρίνονται με τα 800ΜHz του MacBook Air. 

-Μην μου πείτε πως τα 2MB L2 cache του compaq είναι μικρή διαφορά σε σχέση με τα 4MB του MacBook Air! 

-Μην μου πείτε πως μια οθόνη μικρότερη απο την πλήρη σας βολεύει.

Και μην μου πείτε οτι το compaq τελικά είναι και πιο φθηνό και καλύτερο!

Και μιλάμε για δύο συστήματα που έχουν μόλις 300 ευρώ διαφορά!



Και εν τέλει για σκεφτέιτε πως ο υπολογιστής με τα τόσα μειονεκτήματα θα τρέχει windows vista!! Και ξέρετε τί σημαίνει αυτό; 
Για παράδειγμα τα vista είναι ένα λειτουργικό που απαιτεί έναν υπολογιστή δυνατό.
Ο compaq είναι ένας υπολογιστής που δεν θα μπορεί να κοντρολάρει άνετα το λειτουργικό 
λόγο του οτι δεν μπορεί να ανταποδώσει σε χαρακτηριστικά. Για σκεφτείτε να χρειάζεστε όλη την ώρα 
και ένα antivirus που θα καταναλώνει τόσους πόρους απο τον υπολογιστή! Ούτε την δουλειά σας δεν θα μπορείτε να κάνετε!!



Παραθέτω και το video που έφτιαξα κομμένο και ραμμένο απο το MacWorld 2008 που τεκμηριώνει ό,τι προανέφερα
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5J0THtnPiA

ΤΡΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ:

Να σημειώσω πως η apple έκανε ειδική συνεργασία με την Intel για να έχει την αποκλειστικότητα στον κατα 60% μικρότερο απο τον κανονικό Intel Core 2 Duo 1.6/1.8 ghz και όπως σημειώνει ο Steve Jobs αυτός είναι ένας απο τους λόγους που έφτιαξαν το MacBook Air.

----------


## aragorn

Πάντως σ' εμένα το ΜΒΑ έρχεται κουτί.
επειδή το ΜΒΡ μου πέφτει κομμάτι βαρύ να το κουβαλάω 8-10 ώρες καθημερινά, σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να περάσω στη λύση του ΜΒΑ για τις ανάγκες της δουλειάς μου και ενδεχομένως να αντικαταστήσω το ΜΒΡ με έναν imac...
Και υπόψιν, δεν μου χρειάζονται ούτε τα οπτικά drive, ούτε οι πολλές θύρες του ΜΒΡ. Ίσως η έλλειψη κάρτας δικτύου, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς το ασύρματο δίκτυο υπάρχει στο γραφείο, οπότε δεν έχω λόγο να συνδέομαι ενσύρματα...

----------


## ludist

> Ένα πράγμα που δεν συζητήθηκε καθόλου εδώ μέσα είναι το multi-touch gesture trackpad που σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑ άλλο notebook δεν υπάρχει!!


Το βρήκα τελείως άχρηστο όπως το Voice Recognition στα Vista. Τόσα πλήκτρα έχει το πληκτρολόγιο. Έναν κέρσορα έχουμε.. οπότε... Στο demo δεν το ζήλεψα καθόλου. Ζηλεύω (αν το κράτησαν) τον αισθητήρα κίνησης.

Πολύ ωραίο το video, δεν σκέφτηκα ότι το keyboard είναι μικρότερο στους "άλλους". Αναρωτιέμαι αν αληθεύει.

----------


## gogos

> Το βρήκα τελείως άχρηστο


Μάλλον δεν έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει tracκpad  :Wink: 




> Πολύ ωραίο το video, δεν σκέφτηκα ότι το keyboard είναι μικρότερο στους "άλλους". Αναρωτιέμαι αν αληθεύει.


Λές να βγαίνει ο πρόεδρος της apple και να λέει ψέματα;

----------


## ludist

Χρησιμοποίησα και τα δύο (touchpad / trackpoint) και το καλύτερο που μου έτυχε είναι το trackpoint αλλά ΜΟΝΟ της IBM. Αν δεν είναι IBM, προτιμώ touchpad.

Τώρα αν προτιμάς να αλλάζεις σελίδες με το touchpad, περί ορέξεως. Βρίσκω απλούστερο και ευκολότερο το "page down / up" και για το zoom προτιμώ να πατάω 1 = 100% 2 = 200% f=fit to screen) κ.ο.κ. Σιγά μην κάνω διατάσεις τα δάχτυλα για zoom. Για περιστροφή υπάρχουν πάλι πλήκτρα ([l]eft [r]ight).

Όσο για τα ψέμματα, αστειεύεσαι ε; Μήπως επειδή είπε πως είναι ο καλύτερος υπολογιστής να το πιστέψω επειδή είναι ο πρόεδρος της Apple; Το αλάθητο του πάπα έχει;

Για κοίτα αυτό που έγραψε ο haha

"Πληκτρολόγιο πλήρους μεγέθους"

----------


## gogos

> Χρησιμοποίησα και τα δύο (touchpad / trackpoint) και το καλύτερο που μου έτυχε είναι το trackpoint αλλά ΜΟΝΟ της IBM. Αν δεν είναι IBM, προτιμώ touchpad.


Πρόσεξε "*trackpad*" όχι "*trackpoint*"




> Σιγά μην κάνω διατάσεις τα δάχτυλα για zoom. Για περιστροφή υπάρχουν πάλι πλήκτρα ([l]eft [r]ight).


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 




> Για κοίτα αυτό που έγραψε ο haha
> 
> "Πληκτρολόγιο πλήρους μεγέθους"


Μάλλον φίλε δεν ξέρεις αγγλικά  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## kadronarxis

ludist,στο φορητό του haha, αν κρατήσεις windows και όχι linux, το βάρος θα αυξηθεί.
Καλά, συγκρίνεις αυτόν τον φορητό με το air?


φάτσα; για γέλια
λειτουργικό; εύχομαι όχι win.
οθόνη; 12,1 πιο μικρή από τo air.
μνήμη; 1 γίγα
επεξεργαστής; 1,2 για αρχή, αν τον αλλάξεις θέλω να μάθω τιμή
καλές οι 2 θύρες usb και το firewire
οι διαστάσεις του φορητού με μπέρδεψαν.... πιο μεγάλο από το air πρέπει να είναι
τρέχει macosx; όχι

άλλο ένα φορητό της σειράς.

----------


## gogos

> Παλιότερα έβγαλε και το floppy η Apple, πάντα ρίσκαρε.


Θα έλεγα καλύτερα προτοπωρούσε όχι ρίσκαρε




> επεξεργαστής; 1,2 για αρχή, αν τον αλλάξεις θέλω να μάθω τιμή


Δεν αλλάζει!!!! Δεν υποστηρίζεται ταχύτερος επεξεργαστης!!!!

----------


## kadronarxis

τιμή για τον HP δεν ξέρω....

ΥΓ: έφυγε και ο επεξεργαστής...

----------


## ufffff

Γειά σας!!!

Δεν γνωρίζω τόσα τεχνολογικά όσο οι υπόλοιποι αλλά κι εμένα μου αρέσουν οι μικροί υπολογιστές...και συγκεκριμένα ο 13άρης της toshiba σαν πρώτη επιλογή και σαν δεύτερη ο μικρός του πλαισίου...ρίξτε μια ματίτσα!

http://www.toshiba.gr/index.php?id=204&Itemid=128

http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?product=996629

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα turbo x αυτά βγαίνουν σε διάφορα χρωματάκια...κατά τα άλλα ψηφίζω toshiba. Από άποψη design δεν έχω αντίρρηση ότι εταιρείες όπως η apple και η sony έχουν όμορφα πράγματα αλλά δεν έχω πειστεί ότι η τιμή σε σχέση με το προιόν είναι καλή... αν και οι αμερικάνοι όλο αυτά χρησιμοποιούν, κάτι θα ξέρουν! :Thinking:

----------


## kadronarxis

Φίλε ufff, δώσε μας τιμή για τον toshiba.

----------


## kadronarxis

Ώπα...1430 κοντά.
Καλή τιμή, αλλά συγκρίνεται σε μέγεθος και βάρος με το macbook (το απλό) και όχι με το macbook air.

----------


## hemlock

Για δειτε και αυτο το μικρο φορητο...Ειναι βεβαια σε αλλη κατηγορια τιμης,αλλα "παραμενει" ενα εξαιρετικο εργαλειο δουλειας με πολυ μικρες διαστασεις...

----------


## ludist

> Πρόσεξε "*trackpad*" όχι "*trackpoint*"


Ποιά η διαφορά; (με το touchpad)




> Μάλλον φίλε δεν ξέρεις αγγλικά


Γιατί;

........Auto merged post: ludist added 2 Minutes and 41 Seconds later........




> ludist,στο φορητό του haha, αν κρατήσεις windows και όχι linux, το βάρος θα αυξηθεί.
> Καλά, συγκρίνεις αυτόν τον φορητό με το air?


Είναι σαφές ότι δεν διάβασες τα αρχικά μηνύματα.

----------


## gogos

> Ποιά η διαφορά; (με το touchpad)


Η διαφορά είναι οτι στο touchpad δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις περισσότερα δάχτυλα απο ένα. Άν δείς στο βίντεο που ανέβασα, προς το τέλος γίνεται μια αναφορά-επίδειξη του multi-touch gesture trackpad του MacBook Air




> Γιατί;


Προφανώς ήθελες να πείς σε προηγούμενο ποστ σου πως ο Jobs είπε πως ΟΛΑ τα φορητά αυτής της κατηγορίας έχουν μικρό πληκτρολόγιο. ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ!!!! Είπε πως τα καλύτερα και τα περισσότερα απο αυτά  έχουν μικρό πληκτρολόγιο.

----------


## ludist

Πάλι τα ίδια; Τί δεν καταλαβαίνεις; Το είδα το video με το trackpad και είναι ένα multipoint TOUCHPAD (gestures κάνεις και στον firefox, μάντεψε: Το αγνόησα).

Σου έγραψα από την πρώτη στιγμή ότι δεν το βρίσκω βολικό, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί επιμένεις. Πού σε βολεύει εσένα; Έπειτα σου το ανάλυσα με μερικά παραδείγματα αχρηστίας. Το μόνο χρήσιμο θα ήταν να έχουμε δύο κέρσορες να το λειτουργούν δύο χρήστες ταυτόχρονα!  :Laughing:  Μόνο ένα πράγμα μου άρεσε. Που με δύο δάχτυλα κάνει μετακίνηση την εικόνα, διότι σ' αυτή την περίπτωση θα πιάσεις έτσι κ' αλλιώς το mouse, αλλά και πάλι δεν μου κάνει κλικ διότι είτε θα βλέπω full size εικόνες ή θα βλέπω με ακρίβεια τις λεπτομέρειες με zoom. Να μετονομάσω το touchpad σε trackpad    επειδή θα μετακινώ εικόνα με δύο δάχτυλα; Σιγά την τεχνολογία. Δηλαδή τις οθόνες αφής να τις βρούμε άλλο όνομα. Αυτά είναι market-o-trick.




> Προφανώς ήθελες να πείς σε προηγούμενο ποστ σου πως ο Jobs είπε πως ΟΛΑ τα φορητά αυτής της κατηγορίας έχουν μικρό πληκτρολόγιο. ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ!!!! Είπε πως τα καλύτερα και τα περισσότερα απο αυτά  έχουν μικρό πληκτρολόγιο.


Αυτό είπε, αν δεν θυμάσαι το video που παρέθεσες δεν φταίω εγώ. Δεν λέει ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ βάζουν μικρό πληκτρολόγιο, λέει ΟΛΟΙ και μάλιστα το γράφει. Τώρα αν στους όλους θεωρεί μόνο την Sony.. δικό του πρόβλημα.

Για τον επεξεργαστή μπορείς να διαβάσεις στο διαδίκτυο, θα δεις ότι ο jobs σου κρύβει πράγματα.

----------


## midnightsun

> Kαλο ειναι για gadget. Δεν εχει DVD, Ethernet Adapter, εχει μικρη αυτονομια και ο επεξεργαστης ειναι λιγος.
> 
> Απλα ειναι ενα μικρο κατι-σαν- λαπτοπ, ή ενα μεγαλο κατι-σαν-PDA


Ο επεξεργαστής δεν λίγος,για τα υπόλοιπα έχεις δίκιο, αν και υπάρχει κόσμος που δεν χρησιμοποιεί σχεδόν ποτέ το DVD και το Ethernet.

----------


## gogos

> Το είδα το video με το trackpad και είναι ένα multipoint TOUCHPAD (gestures κάνεις και στον firefox, μάντεψε: Το αγνόησα).


οκ εδώ είσαι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου




> Πού σε βολεύει εσένα;


Δές ακριβώς απο κάτω




> Να μετονομάσω το touchpad σε trackpad επειδή θα μετακινώ εικόνα με δύο δάχτυλα;


Όχι να το ονομάσεις trackpad επειδή:
-Μπορείς να κάνεις scroll με δύο δάχτυλα πάνω-κάτω,δεξιά-αριστερά χωρίς να χρειάζεται να μετακινείς την μπάρα με το ποντίκι 
-Μπορείς να κάνεις zoom-in,zoom-out σε όποια φωτογραφία, ιστοσελίδα θέλεις
-Μπορείς να πιέσεις με δύο δάχτυλα για να κάνεις secondary κλίκ
-Μπορείς να περιστρέψεις μιά εικόνα
-Μπορείς να προχωρήσεις στη επόμενη ιστοσελίδα (άν μιλάμε για π.χ. thread πολλαπλών σελίδων)

και αυτά είναι πράγματα που δεν μπορείς να κάνεις με ένα κοινό touchpad. Γι' αυτό πρέπει να μπορούμε να το ξεχωρίζουμε με κάποιο τρόπο για να μπορούμε να συννενοηθούμε.




> Αυτό είπε, αν δεν θυμάσαι το video που παρέθεσες δεν φταίω εγώ. Δεν λέει ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ βάζουν μικρό πληκτρολόγιο, λέει ΟΛΟΙ και μάλιστα το γράφει.


Φυσικά και θυμάμαι ακριβώς το βίντεο που έδωσα και νά τι λέει ο Jobs για να ξεμπερδεύουμε:





> "We looked *all* of them out there and tried to distill the best of the breed of *all* of them.
> You know they generally weight about 3 pounds. In this case, in the sony's case they are about 0.8 - 1.2 inches thin. This is quite representitive. They compromise to get the weight down on things like the display they have an 11 or 12 inch display -most of them 11- they also compromise on the keyboard. Instead of putting a full-size keyboard it's in the miniature keyboards and they don't run as fastest as they could......."


Την λέξη "all" την αναφέρει μονάχα δύο φορές σε όλη την ομιλία του:
-την πρώτη την ανέφερε επειδή ήθελε να δείξει οτι τα κοίταξαν όλα.
-και τη δεύτερη την αναφέρει για να δείξει πως προσπάθησε να ξεχωρίσει τα καλύτερα απο όλα αυτα.

ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ: ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΩΣ *ΟΛΑ* ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΦΟΡΗΤΑ ΑΥΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΛΗΚΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ
ΑΡΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ!!!!!!




> Για τον επεξεργαστή μπορείς να διαβάσεις στο διαδίκτυο, θα δεις ότι ο jobs σου κρύβει πράγματα.


Και πού ακριβώς να διαβάσω;

----------


## ludist

Ενδέχεται να μην γνωρίζω αγγλικά αλλά μήπως δεν γνωρίζεις ελληνικά;



> Όχι να το ονομάσεις trackpad επειδή:
> α) -Μπορείς να κάνεις scroll με δύο δάχτυλα πάνω-κάτω,δεξιά-αριστερά χωρίς να χρειάζεται να μετακινείς την μπάρα με το ποντίκι 
> β) -Μπορείς να κάνεις zoom-in,zoom-out σε όποια φωτογραφία, ιστοσελίδα θέλεις
> γ) -Μπορείς να πιέσεις με δύο δάχτυλα για να κάνεις secondary κλίκ
> δ) -Μπορείς να περιστρέψεις μιά εικόνα
> ε) -Μπορείς να προχωρήσεις στη επόμενη ιστοσελίδα (άν μιλάμε για π.χ. thread πολλαπλών σελίδων)


α) σου απάντησα
β) σου απάντησα
γ) έχει τρία πλήκτρα το trackpoint του IBM, τα χρησιμοποιώ όλα. Επίσης - στο linux - με ταυτόχρονα πάτημα τον δύο πλήκτρων - αν δεν έχεις τρίτο - εξομοιώνεις το μεσαίο κλικ. Μήπως να ονομάσουμε το linux tri-linux;
δ) σου απάντησα
ε) alt+αριστερά/δεξιά

Έχω track-keyboard δηλαδή;




> και αυτά είναι πράγματα που δεν μπορείς να κάνεις με ένα κοινό touchpad. Γι' αυτό πρέπει να μπορούμε να το ξεχωρίζουμε με κάποιο τρόπο για να μπορούμε να συννενοηθούμε.


α) Νομίζεις, τα περισσότερα (εκτός του γ-δ) τα έχω δει τουλάχιστον εδώ και 3 χρόνια σε Compaq. Δεν θυμάμαι μοντέλο αλλά χώριζαν το touchpad σε δύο μέρη. Δεν το άλλαξαν ονομασία για να γίνει κατανοητό.. Και τότε δεν το χρησιμοποίησα.
β) Και το πληκτρολόγιο να το πετάξω; Ποιός σου είπε ότι το χρειάζομαι gesture και multipoint; Ποιό κενό καλύπτει και πως θα με κάνει ταχύτερο στην δουλειά μου;
γ) PalmOS φαντάζομαι είχες δει, σε βόλεψε να γράφεις με gestures; Ωραίο effect, αλλά ως εκεί. Όπως το Voice Recognition.




> ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ: ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΩΣ *ΟΛΑ* ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΦΟΡΗΤΑ ΑΥΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΛΗΚΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ
> ΑΡΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ!!!!!!
> 
> Και πού ακριβώς να διαβάσω;


... Κοίτα, σου έχω γράψει τόσα και τ' αγνοείς, δεν έχω λόγο να συνεχίσω. Αν κοιτάξεις την παρουσίαση του Jobs θα καταλάβεις πολύ καλύτερα. Το ότι ξεχνάς βασικά πράγματα δεν φταίω εγώ. Χαζός δεν είσαι, μυαλό έχεις.

Έγω έκανα καθαρή ερώτηση στο νήμα και μου απάντησες "Ο Jobs ξέρει". Αυτή είναι η συνεισφορά σου.

Συμπλήρωση: Τώρα πρόσεξα την ηλικία σου, δεν το πρόσεξα, συγγνώμη για το ύφος μου.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

gogos, σου έχω πει και παλιότερα ότι καταλήγεις να είσαι τρολ με τέτοια συμπεριφορά.
ludist, για το multi-trackpad δυστυχώς έχεις άδικο. Έχω δουλέψει σε απλό trackpad, με τον αντίχειρα να πιέζει συνεχώς το πλήκτρο, για click, drag, scroll, κτλ. Από τη στιγμή που θα δοκιμάσεις το two-finger-scrolling ή two-finger-right-click, καταλαβαίνεις ότι το να χρησιμοποιείς πλήκτρο είναι τραγικά κουραστικό.

----------


## gogos

> α) σου απάντησα
> β) σου απάντησα
> γ) έχει τρία πλήκτρα το trackpoint του IBM, τα χρησιμοποιώ όλα. Επίσης - στο linux - με ταυτόχρονα πάτημα τον δύο πλήκτρων - αν δεν έχεις τρίτο - εξομοιώνεις το μεσαίο κλικ. Μήπως να ονομάσουμε το linux tri-linux;
> δ) σου απάντησα
> ε) alt+αριστερά/δεξιά
> 
> Έχω track-keyboard δηλαδή;
> 
> 
> ...


Μάλλον δεν καταλαβαινόμαστε!! Αυτό φταίει δεν γίνεται αλλιώς!!! :Laughing:   :Clap: 

Φαίνεται να έχεις καταλάβει τι περίπου είναι το trackpad. Εγώ τουλάχιστο trackpoint δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ και απ' οτι διαβάζω στο wikipedia δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με το trackpad. Το trackpad είναι ένα εργαλείο για να χειριζόμαστε τον υπολογιστή πιό εύκολα. Χρησιμοποιεί multi-touch και μπορείς να κάνεις περισσότερα πράγματα απο το touchpad. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις και με το πληκτρολόγιο. Είναι θέμα ευκολίας. To "gestures" αναφέρεται στη δυνατότητα να μπορείς να κάνεις ακόμη περισσότερα πράγματα (χειρονομίες όπως είναι η μετάφρασή του) πάνω στο trackpad δεν είναι κάποιο εφέ στο sofware αλλά είναι ενσωματωμένο στη λεία επιφάνεια του trackpad. 
Τώρα για το trackpoint απ' οτι κατάλαβα υπάρχουν διάφορα κουμπιά που μπορείς να κάνεις ας πούμε scroll. Η διαφορά με το trackpad είναι οτι δεν χρησιμοποιεί κάποιο άλλο κουμπί ή κάτι περίεργο αλλά όλα εξελίσσονται στην επιφάνεια του.

Δυστηχώς δεν έχω δεί palm os και το gesture σου περιγράφω τι εννοώ.

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο οτι το trackpad θα σε κάνει πιο γρήγορο (αυτό εξαρτάται κυρίως απο τις δικές σου συνήθειες). Το trackpad θα σε βοηθήσει να έχεις μια καλύτερη εμπειρία ή καλύτερα "θα σου κάνει τη ζωή πιό εύκολή".


Εσύ δηλαδή εάν ήσουν ο πρόεδρος μιας τόσο μεγάλης εταιρείας που έχει τραβήξει τόσο πολύ το ενδιαφέρον θα ρίσκαρες να πείς ψέματα; Δεν λέω οτι δεν πρέπει να το ελέγχουμε και εμείς αλλά είναι πολύ απίθανο να συμβεί και ιδιαίτερα στην apple

----------


## ludist

@macgiorgosgr δεν είναι troll, δεν πρόσεξα την ηλικία. Παίρνω την ευθύνη  :Embarassed: 



> ludist, για το multi-trackpad δυστυχώς έχεις άδικο. Έχω δουλέψει σε απλό trackpad, με τον αντίχειρα να πιέζει συνεχώς το πλήκτρο, για click, drag, scroll, κτλ. Από τη στιγμή που θα δοκιμάσεις το two-finger-scrolling ή two-finger-right-click, καταλαβαίνεις ότι το να χρησιμοποιείς πλήκτρο είναι τραγικά κουραστικό.


Ευχαριστώ για το επιχείρημα αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω. Δεν συγκρίνω το trackpad με το touchpad αλλά με τα ΥΠΑΡΧΟΝΤΑ μέσα όπως το πληκτρολόγιο.

Εννοείται ότι στο iPhone που δεν έχει πληκτρολόγιο υπολογιστή, είναι όχι ευπρόσδεκτο αλλά απαραίτητο και παραγωγικό.

Είναι μία βελτίωση όπως έγραψα του touchpad αφού παρέχει multipoint και gestures αλλά ΔΕΝ βοηθάει σε σχέση με την παραγωγικότητα εκτός και αν δεν χρησιμοποιείς πληκτρολόγιο. Νομίζω πως είμαι σαφής. Δηλαδή ένας αδαής λογικό είναι να εντυπωσιαστεί.

Αν οι χρήστες του Mac αποστρέφονται το πληκτρολόγιο φυσικά και θα το θέλουν ως παραγωγικό. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει για εμένα. Κάνω σχεδόν τα πάντα με το πληκτρολόγιο. Παράδειγμα μεγιστοποίηση: alt+f10 (στο περιβάλλον που βρίσκομαι)

Έχω ένα ποντίκι 5 πλήκτρων (με ροδέλα) και το ακουμπάω σε ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις. Βλέπω σελίδες / pdf you named με page down και τα συναφή πλήκτρα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως θα γίνω ταχύτερος αντί να έχω τα δάχτυλά μου στα πλήκτρα να τα έχω σε multipoint touchpad.




> Φαίνεται να έχεις καταλάβει τι περίπου είναι το trackpad. Εγώ τουλάχιστο trackpoint δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ και απ' οτι διαβάζω στο wikipedia δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με το trackpad.


Από την 1η στιγμή κατάλαβα τί είναι, μην αγχώνεσαι  :Wink: 

Δεν έγραψα κάτι τέτοιο, μην μπερδεύεσαι. Trackpad = Touchpad + multipoint + gestures (χειρονομίες όπως λες)

multipoint = δεν με νοιάζει, γι' αυτά που κάνει χρησιμοποιώ το πληκτρολόγιο
gestures = δεν με νοιάζει, το έχω δοκιμάσει σε firefox και δεν μου άρεσε.

Από την αρχή στα έγραψα.




> Δυστηχώς δεν έχω δεί palm os και το gesture σου περιγράφω τι εννοώ.


Έχει (αν πουλιέται ακόμα.. ) οθόνη αφής όπου γράφεις με χειρονομίες. Ζωγραφίζεις κάτι σαν α (ένα ψάρι) και σου γράφει "α". Όταν μου το έδειξαν το θαύμασα αλλά ώς εκεί. Παραγωγικότητα στα ίδια, αν όχι χειρότερη.




> Εσύ δηλαδή εάν ήσουν ο πρόεδρος μιας τόσο μεγάλης εταιρείας που έχει τραβήξει τόσο πολύ το ενδιαφέρον θα ρίσκαρες να πείς ψέματα; Δεν λέω οτι δεν πρέπει να το ελέγχουμε και εμείς αλλά είναι πολύ απίθανο να συμβεί και ιδιαίτερα στην apple


Σε ζηλεύω γιατί δεν έχεις σπιλωθεί από τα ψέμματα της "κακούργας κοινωνίας". Σου εύχομαι να βρεθείς σε περιβάλλον που δεν θα σε φλομώσουν στο ψέμα.

Δεν θα ήμουν ποτέ πρόεδρος μεγάλης (μάλλον ούτε μικρής) εταιρίας επειδή δεν μπορώ να πω ψέμματα επί σκοπού  :Wink: 

Νομίζω σου απάντησα, αλλά υπάρχει λέξη-κλειδί σ' αυτό το sub-forum: "Gates"  :Laughing: 

Για τον επεξεργαστή ψάξε στο Yahoo και θα βρεις άρθρα ότι ο επεξεργαστής "για την Apple" φυσικά και δεν είναι ΜΟΝΟ για την apple. Η Intel επίσπευσε την εργασία για την Apple και δεν έχει το μονοπώλιο στον επεξεργαστή η Apple.

Το σημαντικό όμως είναι ότι σ' όλη την παρουσίαση λέει "they compromise εκείνο, they compromise το παρ' άλλο" αλλά δεν λέει ότι λόγω της λεπτής σχεδίασης MacBook Air (και επειδή τον ήθελε designάτο και καλά κάνει) ο επεξεργαστής (60% μικρότερος) καίει διπλάσιο ρεύμα.  :Embarassed: 

Διπλάσιο ρεύμα σημαίνει και χειρότερη αξιοπιστία. Ελπίζω να τα 'φέρουν βόλτα με τις θερμοκρασίες στην πράξη, την θεωρώ σοβαρή εταιρία και λογικά το δοκίμασαν εκτενώς.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Μα δεν είναι θέμα αποστροφής πληκτρολογίου, κάθε άλλο. Είναι προσθήκη δυνατοτήτων σε ένα εργαλείο που ήδη το χρησιμοποιείς υποχρεωτικά. Ένα απλό παράδειγμα. Παράθυρο καταλόγου αρχείων, αρκετά ώστε να μην χωράνε όλα μέσα στο παράθυρο. Θες να επιλέξεις διάφορα μέσα από το παράθυρο, τα οποία όμως δεν βλέπεις. Χρειάζεται να σκρολάρεις λοιπόν. Γίνεται και με το PgUp-PgDn, όμως το χέρι σου φεύγει από το παντ και πάει στο πληκτρολόγιο και πίσω πάλι. Το page σου δίνει την επόμενη "σελίδα", κάτι που απαιτεί ένα χρόνο προσαρμογής στο νέο παράθυρο. Αν έκανες την ίδια δουλιά χωρίς να φύγει το χέρι σου καθόλου από το παντ, δεν θα ήταν πιο γρήγορο;
Δεύτερο παράδειγμα. Είσαι σε μια σελίδα, σκρολάρεις και πατάς ένα link. Το χέρι σου δεν φεύγει καθόλου από το παντ.
Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις ο αντίχειρας δεν χρειάστηκε, γιατί το scroll δεν γίνεται με πλήκτρο, γίνεται σύροντας δύο δάχτυλα στο ίδιο σημείο. Πρέπει να το δουλέψεις για να δεις ότι είναι μεγάλο κέρδος κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## ludist

Off Topic



Βαρετές πληροφορίες.

*Spoiler:*





1. Δεν το χρησιμοποιώ υποχρεωτικά (το ποντίκι) αλλά όπου είναι απαραίτητο (π.χ. Gimp / flash sites). Δεν είναι το ίδιο. Δηλαδή, τα χέρια μου βρίσκονται στο πληκτρολόγιο περισσότερη ώρα. Όσες λιγότερες επισκέψεις σε άλλο μέρος (touchpad) τόσο καλύτερα για την υγεία τους. (τώρα τα κουράζω δίχως λόγο, θα σε φάω ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟΟΟΟ) Ως εκ τούτου με βολεύει το pointstick διότι είναι μέσα στο πληκτρολόγιο  :Wink: 
2. Για τα αρχεία που λες εκτός του ότι τα διαχειρίζομαι μαζικά από κονσόλα, ας υποθέσουμε πως είμαι φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος  :HaHa: . Διαλέγω με ctrl (shift) + space + page down όπως γράφεις. Το χέρι μου ΔΕΝ φεύγει από το pad διότι δεν ήταν εκεί. Μην κάνεις υποθέσεις  :Smile: 

Δεν κατάλαβα όμως πως διαλέγεις πολλά - μη συνεχόμενα - αρχεία με το trackpad (sic).

(Τα προγράμματά μου δεν ανοίγουν με το mouse αλλά με το πληκτρολόγιο, μάλλον εκεί ξεκινούν οι λάθος υποθέσεις σου. Έχω διαμορφώσει το περιβάλλον μου γι' αυτό τον σκοπό. Ανοίγουν με "πληκτροσυντομεύσεις".)

Πάντως ποτέ δεν "ξεσκαρτάρω" αρχεία, είναι χρονοβόρο και επώδυνο για την ψυχική μου ισορροπία. Το συμμάζεμα γίνεται εξ' αρχής. Αν τα δω σκόρπια εκ των υστέρων τα... σβήνω.

Για το δεύτερο παράδειγμά σου: Δεν δούλεψες με konqueror. Ταχύτερο και δεν ακουμπάς το mouse  :Smile: 

Σου επαναλαμβάνω πως είναι καλή λύση για αυτούς που είναι στα πρώτα βήματα. Δηλαδή τους τύπους που γράφουν κάτι σ' ένα κουτί και πάνε στο επόμενο με το ποντίκι ή πατάνε το ok με το ποντίκι αντί για enter.

Δες το αλλιώς. Το πληκτρολόγιο έχει.. χμμ... 34 διαθέσιμα πλήκτρα; (αριθμούς και γράμματα). Μαζί με τα ctrl κ.λ.π. καταλαβαίνεις πόσες δυνατότητες έχεις. Το να αντιστοιχήσεις λειτουργίες από το πληκτρολόγιο ώστε να απομνημονεύσεις τις χειρονομίες στο ποντίκι είναι κόπος και αδύνατο.

Δέχομαι το εξής: σε μπερδεύει η περιστροφή; Με το gesture είναι ευκολότερο αν ξεχνάς την κατεύθυνση της περιστροφής του "L" και "R". Για κάποιον έμπειρο, πάλι θα είναι ταχύτερο το πληκτρολόγιο.

----------


## DrEthernet

Δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τι η όλη συζήτηση; Για το τι είναι πιο βολικό; Αυτό είναι εντελώς υποκειμενικό.
Το MacBook Air και οποιοδήποτε άλλο φορητό, υπέρ και μη, έχουν κάποια specs. Σε καλύπτουν; Παρ' το. δε σε καλύπτουν, πάρε κάτι άλλο. Δε θα μου πεις όμως κι εμένα τι με βολεύει και τι όχι. Μόνο ο Steve έχει αυτό το προνόμιο.




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Βαρετές πληροφορίες.


Αυτό δεν είναι πληροφορίες, εξομολόγηση είναι. Θα ήταν πληροφόρηση αν μου έλεγες πως το trackpad προκαλεί τενοντίτιδα σε αντίθεση με το stick. (H πείρα μου δε λέει το αντίθετο)

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Το λες και μόνος σου. Δεν είσαι φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος. Μαζική διαχείριση αρχείων από κονσόλα; Ctrl-Shift-Space-PgDn για επιλογή αρχείων; Πού ζεις άνθρωπέ μου; Μετά παραπονιέσαι που κουράζεις τα χέρια σου, γιατί άραγε; ΕΚΤΟΣ αυτού, το space χρησιμεύει στο QuickLook (μην την ψάχνεις), δεν επιλέγει αρχεία. Πώς θα επιλέξεις πολλαπλά αρχεία ρωτάς. Μα, με command-click, διότι το ένα χέρι είναι μονίμως στο πληκτρολόγιο ούτως ή άλλως. Γι' αυτό λέω ότι δεν είναι αποστροφή του πληκτρολογίου, αλλά παραπέρα αξιοποίηση ενός υποχρεωτικού εργαλείου.
Έχω δουλέψει ελάχιστα με konqueror. Αν και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς γίνεται να είσαι μέσα στο πλαίσιο της "γρήγορης απάντησης", να σκρολάρεις γα να δεις ποιος έγραψε τί, να δεις τα προφίλ τους, και να πατήσεις submit μετά, χωρίς ποντίκι/παντ και να το κάνεις πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## gogos

> Ευχαριστώ για το επιχείρημα αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω. Δεν συγκρίνω το trackpad με το touchpad αλλά με τα ΥΠΑΡΧΟΝΤΑ μέσα όπως το πληκτρολόγιο.
> 
> Εννοείται ότι στο iPhone που δεν έχει πληκτρολόγιο υπολογιστή, είναι όχι ευπρόσδεκτο αλλά απαραίτητο και παραγωγικό.
> 
> Είναι μία βελτίωση όπως έγραψα του touchpad αφού παρέχει multipoint και gestures αλλά ΔΕΝ βοηθάει σε σχέση με την παραγωγικότητα εκτός και αν δεν χρησιμοποιείς πληκτρολόγιο. Νομίζω πως είμαι σαφής. Δηλαδή ένας αδαής λογικό είναι να εντυπωσιαστεί.
> 
> Αν οι χρήστες του Mac αποστρέφονται το πληκτρολόγιο φυσικά και θα το θέλουν ως παραγωγικό. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει για εμένα. Κάνω σχεδόν τα πάντα με το πληκτρολόγιο. Παράδειγμα μεγιστοποίηση: alt+f10 (στο περιβάλλον που βρίσκομαι)
> 
> Έχω ένα ποντίκι 5 πλήκτρων (με ροδέλα) και το ακουμπάω σε ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις. Βλέπω σελίδες / pdf you named με page down και τα συναφή πλήκτρα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως θα γίνω ταχύτερος αντί να έχω τα δάχτυλά μου στα πλήκτρα να τα έχω σε multipoint touchpad.
> ...


Είδες που δεν κατάλαβες!

Τί σχέση έχουν τα gestures του firefox με τα gestures ενός παντ;
Τί σχέση έχει ένα πρόγραμμα με το χειριστήριο ενός υπολογιστή;

Με τη λέξη gestures εξηγείται το πώς δουλεύει το trackpad. Για παράδειγμα το iPhone και το iPod Touch που έχουν multi-touch display μπορούν να γίνουν πολλαπλές gestures την ίδια στιγμή. Χαρακτηριστικό είναι αυτό το βίντεο.

Πάντως απο το να προσπαθούμε να στο εξηγήσουμε καλύτερα να διαβάσεις τι ακριβώς γίνεται με το trackpad του MacBook Air εδώ

Πάντως ο macgiorgos σου έξηγησε με καλά παραδείγματα τι μπορεί να σου προσφέρει.
Το θέμα είναι τώρα να ακουμπήσεις ένα trackpad για να καταλάβεις στην πράξη τι γίνεται.


Και ευτυχώς δεν είμαι απο τους χρήστες που δεν διαβάζει για να μάθει άν η apple λέει ψέματα ή όχι. Νά είναι καλά το macdailynews, το macrumors, το engadget, το gizmodo,το appleinsider και το insanelymac που διαβάζω και ενημερώνομαι.

Για τον επεξεργαστή έχεις δίκιο απλώς η apple παρακίνησε την intel να το κάνει.
Απ' οτι διαβάζω είναι μια ανάμειξη παλιάς-νέας τεχνολογίας που αυτό είχε περίεργα αποτελέσματα. Το μόνο όμως που ενδιαφέρει εμάς είναι η αυτονομία σε σχέση με τις επιδόσεις. Όπως αναφέρουν μερικοί η μπαταρία με απλή χρήση του υπολογιστή έφτασε τις 3.30 ώρες.

Για ποιό λόγο διπλάσιο ρεύμα σημαίνει χειρότερη αξιοπιστία; 

Με την θερμοκρασία δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα! Εγώ τουλάχιστον μετά απο ~6 μήνες MacBook Pro δεν παρατήρησα κάτι περίεργο.

----------


## haHa

Κοιταγα και συζηταγα με γνωστους μου ξανα για το air.
Και κατεληξα οτι καταφερε να κανει κατι σημαντικο (κυριως λογω design):
*να κανει ενα μεγαλο πληθος χρηστων να το ποθουν.Και να το ποθουν ακομα και αν δεν χρειαζονται υπερφορητο.*

Πιθανον (κυριως στην Αμερικη) να πουλησει.Και να πουλησει πολυ.Απλα ισως να μην πουλησει σε χρηστες που χρειαζονται υπερφορητο,γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ειναι ακριβως υπερφορητος.


Οσο για τους επεξεργαστες κλπ κλπ,πρεπει μερικοι να αναρωτηθουν τι χρειαζονται σε εναν υπερφορητο:
*1.2GHz και 6+ ωρες(με δυνατοτητα για 10 με λιγο μεγαλυτερη μπαταρια) πραγματικης αυτονομιας ή 1.6GHz  3,5 ωρες πραγματικης αυτονομιας??*
Εδω ο καθενας ιεραρχει τις αναγκες του και βλεπει τι ειναι πραγματικα πιο σημαντικο για εναν υπερφορητο.


Οσο για οποιον χρειαζεται εναν υπερφορητο με καπως μεγαλη οθονη 13.3" (αυτο δεν ειναι παντα πλεονεκτημα σε εναν υπερφορητο) και *δυνατη cpu*(οπως του air),
μπορει πολυ απλα να δει αυτο:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...20#post1733320




> Να πως θα μπορουσε να ηταν το macbook air:
> http://www.dailytech.com/Report+Leno...ticle10400.htm
> 
> 
> *13.3"* (με οθονη μεγαλυτερης αναλυσης),
> *χαμηλοτερο βαρος* (ή ιδιο αν βαλεις μπαταρια μεγαλυτερη για να εχει μεγαλυτερη αυτονομια απο το macbook air),
> παλι αρκετα λεπτο (οχι τοσο οσο το macbook air),
> με optical drive,
> αλλαγη μπαταριας ωστε να μπορεις να εχεις ως και 10 ωρες αυτονομια,
> ...




Και φυσικα βγαινουν συνεχεια μοντελα υπερφορητα 13.3" απο αλλες εταιριες με δυνατους επεξεργαστες και χαμηλο βαρος,χωρις να τους λειπουν τα βασικα σε εναν υπερφορητο.(αυτονομια,αλλαγη μπαταριας,ethernet,3g)

----------


## Lord_British

Το Lenovo προσωπικα το θεωρω ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ ανωτερο απο το Air.

Παρα πολλα τα αρνητικα σημεια του Air αν και το κοινο στο οποιο απευθυνεται δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα δωσει βαση σε αυτα.


Φιλικα

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Φάουλ στην συλλογιστική σου. Το Lenovo τρέχει ένα λειτουργικό ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ κατώτερο από το MacBook Air. Κατά συνέπεια δεν μπορεί να είναι ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ ανώτερο του Air.

My 0.02 Euros.

----------


## sdikr

> Φάουλ στην συλλογιστική σου. Το Lenovo τρέχει ένα λειτουργικό ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ κατώτερο από το MacBook Air. Κατά συνέπεια δεν μπορεί να είναι ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ ανώτερο του Air.
> 
> My 0.02 Euros.


Μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που θεωρεί κάποιος ενα λειτουργικό κατώτερο,  άσχετα αν κάνει τα πάντα 

Εντέλως φάουλ η δικιά σου,  αλλά σε καταλαβαίνω,

----------


## haHa

> Φάουλ στην συλλογιστική σου. Το Lenovo τρέχει ένα λειτουργικό ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ κατώτερο από το MacBook Air. Κατά συνέπεια δεν μπορεί να είναι ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ ανώτερο του Air.
> 
> My 0.02 Euros.



Οποτε τσαμπα κανουμε την συζητηση.

Δεν ειναι λογικη αυτη,παντως.
Ειναι στα συν του air οτι μπορει να τρεξει και τα 3 λειτουργικα.

Ομως οτι το lenovo εχει windows δεν ειναι απαραιτητα μειον.Αντιθετα για τους περισσοτερους ειναι συν.



Βεβαια οταν ενα φορητο εχει τοσες ελλειψεις οπως το air,πρεπει να εφευρουμε κατι που να το κανει και καλα καλυτερο..

----------


## sdikr

> Μα δεν είναι θέμα αποστροφής πληκτρολογίου, κάθε άλλο. Είναι προσθήκη δυνατοτήτων σε ένα εργαλείο που ήδη το χρησιμοποιείς υποχρεωτικά. Ένα απλό παράδειγμα. Παράθυρο καταλόγου αρχείων, αρκετά ώστε να μην χωράνε όλα μέσα στο παράθυρο. Θες να επιλέξεις διάφορα μέσα από το παράθυρο, τα οποία όμως δεν βλέπεις. Χρειάζεται να σκρολάρεις λοιπόν. Γίνεται και με το PgUp-PgDn, όμως το χέρι σου φεύγει από το παντ και πάει στο πληκτρολόγιο και πίσω πάλι. Το page σου δίνει την επόμενη "σελίδα", κάτι που απαιτεί ένα χρόνο προσαρμογής στο νέο παράθυρο. Αν έκανες την ίδια δουλιά χωρίς να φύγει το χέρι σου καθόλου από το παντ, δεν θα ήταν πιο γρήγορο;
> Δεύτερο παράδειγμα. Είσαι σε μια σελίδα, σκρολάρεις και πατάς ένα link. Το χέρι σου δεν φεύγει καθόλου από το παντ.
> Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις ο αντίχειρας δεν χρειάστηκε, γιατί το scroll δεν γίνεται με πλήκτρο, γίνεται σύροντας δύο δάχτυλα στο ίδιο σημείο. Πρέπει να το δουλέψεις για να δεις ότι είναι μεγάλο κέρδος κάτι τέτοιο.


αλήθεια ποτε δουλέψες  synaptics  touchpad  τελευταία (3-4 χρόνια; )
Αν είχες δουλέψει θα ήξερες οτί αυτά και άλλα πολλά γίνονται εκεί στο touchpad,

----------


## haHa

Για να συμπληρωσω για τα synaptics:
*σε φορητο* *5 χρονων*(αναρωτιεμαι αν πριν 5 χρονια υπηρχε δεξι κλικ σε apple φορητα) κανω απο το touchpad :
scroll(οριζοντιο,καθετο),
δεξι κλικ,
μεσαιο κλικ(πχ ανοιγμα νεου tab απλα με κλικ σε μια γωνια του touchpad),
minimize,
εναλλαγη παραθυρων (alt tab)


(ολες αυτες οι λειτουργιες φυσικα μπορουν να αλλαξουν ,να γινουν assigned σε αλλα events,τα κανεις customize οπως σε βολευουν)

Ολα αυτα κανοντας tap το touchpad σε μια γωνια.

----------


## Lord_British

> Φάουλ στην συλλογιστική σου. Το Lenovo τρέχει ένα λειτουργικό ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ κατώτερο από το MacBook Air. Κατά συνέπεια δεν μπορεί να είναι ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ ανώτερο του Air.
> 
> My 0.02 Euros.


 
Φιλε εδω συγκρινουμε Hardware.

Δεν υπαρχει οπτικος δισκος , μια και μοναδικη usb , δεν υπαρχει ethernet , η μπαταρια ειναι του εχει διαρκεια κατω απο τον μεσο ορο της κατηγοριας και αλλα...

Οσο καλο και αν ειναι το λειτουργικο , οι συγκεκριμενες ελλειψεις το φερνουν σε ιδιαιτερα δυσμενη θεση μεσα στον ανταγωνισμο.


Φιλικα.


PS: Εχω παντως την αισθηση οτι επειδη και τα 2 laptop βασιζονται στην ιδια πανω κατω πλατφορμα της Intel , δεν θα ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο να τρεξεις το Leopard στο Lenovo.Μπορει και να κανω λαθος αλλα εχω διαβασει αρκετα αναλογα θεματα το τελευταιο διαστημα...

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Οποτε τσαμπα κανουμε την συζητηση.
> 
> Δεν ειναι λογικη αυτη,παντως.
> Ειναι στα συν του air οτι μπορει να τρεξει και τα 3 λειτουργικα.
> 
> Ομως οτι το lenovo εχει windows δεν ειναι απαραιτητα μειον.Αντιθετα για τους περισσοτερους ειναι συν.
> 
> 
> 
> Βεβαια οταν ενα φορητο εχει τοσες ελλειψεις οπως το air,πρεπει να εφευρουμε κατι που να το κανει και καλα καλυτερο..


Όχι, δεν κάνουμε την κουβέντα τζάμπα. Απλά επισημαίνω ότι ένας υπολογιστής είναι διαλεκτική σχέση υλικού-λογισμικού. Όταν το λογισμικό, και μάλιστα το βασικό λογισμικό, το λειτουργικό σύστημα, είναι ΣΚΑΡΤΟ, δεν μπορείς να έχεις έναν υπολογιστή που να είναι ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ ανώτερο από έναν άλλο. Άμα είναι έτσι, βάλε στο Lenovo DOS 4.0. Να πούμε ότι το Lenovo και το κάθε Lenovo είναι καλύτερο, χειρότερο, εφάμιλλο, γιατί έτσι-αλλιώς-1,2,3 πράγματα, δικαιολογημένα, να το δούμε. Αλλά ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ (με κεφαλαία γράφτηκε, με κεφαλαία το γράφω), δεν γίνεται ρε παιδιά!
Στο κάτω κάτω, θες και Windows γιατί δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αλλιώς; ΟΚ, πετάς ένα parallels και άντε γεια.

sdikr, η κουβέντα γίνεται για το αν χρησιμεύει το two-finger scroll ή/και τα multi-finger gestures. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα synaptics touchpads (που αν διαβάζω σωστά τα PDFs είναι όλα λειτουργίες που γίνονται στους drivers και όχι στο pad) δεν έχουν multi-finger, κι αυτό γιατί είναι πατέντες της Apple. Τέλος πάντων, η κουβέντα γίνεται αλλού. Στην χρησιμότητα ή όχι του pad και των επιπλέον λειτουργιών του, σε αντιδιαστολή με τη χρήση πληκτρολογίου αποκλειστικά. Εκεί έκανε την παρέμβαση ο ludist.

----------


## sdikr

> sdikr, η κουβέντα γίνεται για το αν χρησιμεύει το two-finger scroll ή/και τα multi-finger gestures. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα synaptics touchpads (που αν διαβάζω σωστά τα PDFs είναι όλα λειτουργίες που γίνονται στους drivers και όχι στο pad) δεν έχουν multi-finger, κι αυτό γιατί είναι πατέντες της Apple. Τέλος πάντων, η κουβέντα γίνεται αλλού. Στην χρησιμότητα ή όχι του pad και των επιπλέον λειτουργιών του, σε αντιδιαστολή με τη χρήση πληκτρολογίου αποκλειστικά.



Κανείς άλλος δεν μπορεί να έχει το multi finger  μιας και το έχει κάνει πατέντα η apple (αν και υπήρξε παλιότερα και αλλος),  αλλά αυτό που λέω είναι οτι όλα αυτά που λες καθώς και παραπάνω τα κάνεις με τον synaptics    και ναι είναι στον driver,  όπως και στο πακέτο της apple

----------


## Lord_British

Μολις επιβεβαιωσες οτι ακριβως γραφω στο πρωτο μου ποστ




> Παρα πολλα τα αρνητικα σημεια του Air αν και το κοινο στο οποιο απευθυνεται δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα δωσει βαση σε αυτα


Φιλικα

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Lord_British, έχω μάθει να κάνω κουβέντα με επιχειρήματα, όχι με τσιτάτα. Αν έχεις κάτι να συνεισφέρεις, να αντιπαραθέσεις, εδώ είμαστε να τ' ακούσουμε. Αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω αναπτύξει τηλεπάθεια, και νομίζω ότι η πλειοψηφία του φόρουμ επίσης δεν έχει τέτοια ικανότητα.
Έχω γράψει και παραπάνω ότι η πελατεία του MacBook Air δεν βρίσκεται μέσα σ' αυτό το φόρουμ, κι ότι προσωπικά δεν θα το αγόραζα. Αλλά κάτι τέτοιο απέχει παρασάγγας από το να χαρακτηρίζεις ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ ανώτερο ένα φορητό με ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ κατώτερο λειτουργικό.

Πάμε για ύπνο, αύριο πάλι.

----------


## sdikr

> Lord_British, έχω μάθει να κάνω κουβέντα με επιχειρήματα, όχι με τσιτάτα. Αν έχεις κάτι να συνεισφέρεις, να αντιπαραθέσεις, εδώ είμαστε να τ' ακούσουμε. Αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω αναπτύξει τηλεπάθεια, και νομίζω ότι η πλειοψηφία του φόρουμ επίσης δεν έχει τέτοια ικανότητα.
> Έχω γράψει και παραπάνω ότι η πελατεία του MacBook Air δεν βρίσκεται μέσα σ' αυτό το φόρουμ, κι ότι προσωπικά δεν θα το αγόραζα. Αλλά κάτι τέτοιο απέχει παρασάγγας από το να χαρακτηρίζεις ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ ανώτερο ένα φορητό με ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ κατώτερο λειτουργικό.
> 
> Πάμε για ύπνο, αύριο πάλι.



Πάμε ξανά,  και ποιο το κάνει κλάσεις κατώτερο;
Είναι δικιά σου διαπίστωση;  των άλλων 500.000 χρηστών mac;  
ποιου  τέλος πάντων 
Τα στατιστικά αλλά λένε,  (τα παγκόσμια) 

Οπότε δώσε επιχειρήματα,  και άσε τα κλασικά που μάθατε στα mac forum

----------


## Lord_British

> Lord_British, έχω μάθει να κάνω κουβέντα με επιχειρήματα, όχι με τσιτάτα. Αν έχεις κάτι να συνεισφέρεις, να αντιπαραθέσεις, εδώ είμαστε να τ' ακούσουμε. Αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω αναπτύξει τηλεπάθεια, και νομίζω ότι η πλειοψηφία του φόρουμ επίσης δεν έχει τέτοια ικανότητα.
> Έχω γράψει και παραπάνω ότι η πελατεία του MacBook Air δεν βρίσκεται μέσα σ' αυτό το φόρουμ, κι ότι προσωπικά δεν θα το αγόραζα. Αλλά κάτι τέτοιο απέχει παρασάγγας από το να χαρακτηρίζεις ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ ανώτερο ένα φορητό με ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ κατώτερο λειτουργικό.
> 
> Πάμε για ύπνο, αύριο πάλι.


 
Επιχειρημα δεν ειναι οτι δεν εχει οπτικο δισκο;;

Οτι εχει μονο μια USB;;

Οτι δεν εχει ethernet;;

Οτι η μπαταρια του εχει μικρη αυτονομια σε σχεση με τον ανταγωνισμο;;


Οταν ο ανταγωνισμος προσφερει ολα τα παραπανω , το μονο που εχεις να μας πεις σαν επιχειρημα ειναι το "απιστευτο" λειτουργικο...

----------


## haHa

> Αλλά κάτι τέτοιο απέχει παρασάγγας από το να χαρακτηρίζεις ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ ανώτερο ένα φορητό* με ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ κατώτερο λειτουργικό.*


Αυτη ειναι η προσωπικη σου αποψη και μονο...

Ασε το υπολοιπο 80+% (μπορει 90%) να εχει αλλες προτιμησεις.

Κα οπως λες ένας υπολογιστής είναι διαλεκτική σχέση υλικού-λογισμικού.
Ειναι αυτη η σχεση που επιτρεπει στα pc laptop να εχουν 6+ ωρες αυτονομια, να μπαινουν απο παντου στο ιντερνετ χωρις να περιοριζεται η φορητοτητα τους κουβαλωντας εξτρα πραγματα,να δεχονται ολα τα usb flash χωρις εξτρα καλωδια και να εχουν εδω και 5 χρονια touchpad που εχουν πολυ χρησιμες δυνατοτητες.(που τωρα αρχιζουν και αποκτουν* και τα apple φορητα)




*που με σωστη υποστηριξη απο drivers θα μπορεσουν να περασουν μπροστα τα apple λογω multitouch.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Όταν ένα λειτουργικό σύστημα έχει κενά ασφάλειας για χρόνια ολόκληρα και η κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία του δηλώνει ότι δεν πρόκειται να τα διορθώσει, είναι σκάρτο. Όταν ένα λειτουργικό σύστημα θέλει οπωσδήποτε χαπάκωμα και πανωφόρια για να βγει στο δρόμο, είναι σκάρτο. Όταν η σχεδίαση του λειτουργικού συστήματος είναι μια μουτζούρα στο χαρτί, τότε αυτό είναι σκάρτο. Όταν ένα λειτουργικό σύστημα νομοτελειακά θα υποφέρει κάτω από το βάρος μιας συνεχώς διογκούμενης registry, είναι σκάρτο. Όταν η πρακτική για να επιδιορθώσεις ένα λειτουργικό είναι το Format, τότε αυτό είναι σκάρτο. Γνωστοί μου που αναγκάζονται να δουλέψουν σε Windows λόγω έλλειψης αντίστοιχων εφαρμογών, δηλώνουν "αναγκαίο κακό". Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει άνθρωπος γνώστης της πληροφορικής -πέρα από στελέχη της M$, ή κολλημένα μυαλά- που να ισχυρίζεται ότι τα Windows είναι προηγμένο λειτουργικό σύστημα. Γνωστό troll του subforum, πριν μερικά χρόνια τα Windows υποστήριζε. Τυχαίο;
Όπως πολύ καλά ξέρουμε, η πλειοψηφία δεν είναι κριτήριο ποιότητας. Αν ήταν έτσι, τα έντομα θα έπρεπε λογικά να είναι το πιο εξελιγμένο είδος στη γη. Από την άλλη όμως, είναι νόμος ότι το εδραιωμένο μονοπώλιο δεν πέφτει έτσι, στα καλά καθούμενα. Η Microsoft έχει την παγκόσμια κυριαρχία παντού, οπότε θα την έχει για πολύ καιρό ακόμα.
Να γράψω λοιπόν και εδώ, ότι το ατού στο MBA είναι το design του. Έχει σχεδιαστεί με γνώμονα την λεπτότητα, την αισθητική. Αυτό η Apple, αν μη τί άλλο, το κάνει καλά εδώ και 10 χρόνια. Δεν είναι φορητός με την κλασική έννοια του όρου. Δεν υποκαθιστά το γραφείο σου, στο προεκτείνει παντού. Δεν αποτελούν ελλείψεις το οπτικό drive, η μοναδική USB, η Ethernet. Στο δρόμο δεν χρησιμοποιούνται τέτοια πράγματα, άλλωστε έχω πολύ καιρό να χρησιμοποιήσω Ethernet με τον φορητό μου, όπως ποτέ δεν έχω χρειαστεί δεύτερη USB και σπάνια βάζω δισκάκι για εγκατάσταση προγραμμάτων κτλ.
Σκεφτείτε ότι το iPod, με μοναδικό κριτήριο την αισθητική του, την αναγνωρίσιμη σχεδίασή του, ενώ δεν έχει ραδιόφωνο, λειτουργεί μόνο με το iTunes, κτλ. είναι παγκόσμιος κυρίαρχος. Δες τώρα το MBA ως ένα iPod που έγινε φορητός υπολογιστής, γιατί αυτό είναι στην ουσία το MBA.
Μπαταρία-δίσκος-μνήμη που δεν αλλάζει από το χρήστη, όπως και στο iPod. Λειψά χαρακτηριστικά σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό, όπως και το iPod. Κορυφαία αισθητική, όπως το iPod. Βάλε και το MacOS X, έχεις συνδυασμό που σκοτώνει, όχι για μένα, για σένα, για οποιονδήποτε κυνηγάει τα απόλυτα χαρακτηριστικά, αλλά για τους ανθρώπους που κινούνται με βάση την σχεδίαση, το μικρό μέγεθος, το λειτουργικό σύστημα, την μόδα, το όνομα, την σχέση ποιότητας-τιμής, την αξιοπιστία. Επίσης, το 80% των ανθρώπων που παίρνουν υπολογιστή δεν ξέρουν να εκτιμήσουν τα χαρακτηριστικά του. Γνωστός μου πήρε "υπολογιστή για μουσική" με κάρτα ήχου Soundblaster(!), ενώ είναι γνωστές οι ιστορίες τρέλας που εξελίσσονται μέσα στο AppleStore στη Θεσσαλονίκη, όπως την κοπελίτσα να έρχεται και να ζητάει έναν υπολογιστή ...ροζ! Το design παίζει το ρόλο του, κατά τη γνώμη μου σωστά.
Έχω συναντήσει και τις δύο περιπτώσεις. Άνθρωποι να λένε "δεν είναι καλό, δεν έχει το ένα, το άλλο, κτλ." και άλλους να λένε "είναι αυτό που θέλω". Δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι στην ίδια κατηγορία, δεν έχουν τις ίδιες ανάγκες, τα ίδια κριτήρια.
Δεν προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω ότι είναι το τελειότερο φορητό υπάρχει. Έχει όμως σημαντικά χαρακτηριστικά που θα το κάνουν να πουλήσει, ό,τι και να λέμε εμείς εδώ.

----------


## haHa

> ... όπως ποτέ δεν έχω χρειαστεί δεύτερη USB ..


Πιθανον να μην εχεις χρειαστει δευτερη usb,γιατι ο φορητος σου εχει ethernet,εχει firewire,εχει dvd drive,δεν ειναι απαραιτητο για εσενα(οπως για πολλους που θελουν εναν υπερφορητο) το να εχεις internet παντου(aka 3g)..

Σκεψου αν δεν ειχες ολα αυτα,οτι μαλλον θα ηθελες και δευτερη usb.





Off Topic


		Μονος σου λες οτι τα χαρακτηριστικα δεν ειναι το παν.Ετσι ειναι τα windows.Μπορει να εχουν την διογκωμενη registry,αλλα μονο και μονο λογω πληθωρας χρηστων,προγραμματων,συμβατοτητας προγραμματων για τους περισσοτερους ειναι μονοδρομος .
Γιατι με τα windows παιζεις παιχνιδια,τρεχεις ολες τις εφαρμογες,παιζεις ολα τα video,δεν εχεις προβληματα με office,δεν υποχρεωνεσαι σε μετατροπες κλπ κλπ
Να για εσενα μπορει να σε βολευουν το mac os x,αλλα τους περισσοτερους τους βολευουν τα windows.Για διαφορους λογους.
	


Αλλα ας σταματησουμε τα περι λειτουργικου,γιατι ειναι offtopic.


Εδω μιλαμε για το air.
Και οπως λες μπορει να πουλησει.Και εγω το πιστευω,ειδικα στην Αμερικη.Και θα πουλησει σε ατομα που επιζητουν το design,οχι τοσο σε ατομα που θελουν εναν υπερφορητο.

Το ζητουμενο εδω δεν ειναι αν θα πουλησει,το ζητουμενο ειναι αν ειναι το air ενας καλος υπερφορητος,οπως λενε οι περισσοτεροι πορωμενοι μακαδες.

Το air πολυ απλα δεν ειναι ακριβως υπερφορητος.Γιατι και μικρη σχετικα αυτονομια εχει,και δεν παιρνει δευτερη μπαταρια,και δεν συνδεεται απο παντου στο ιντερνετ οπως οφειλουν ολοι οι υπερφορητοι.



Αλλα να κανω και μια ερωτηση:
τι οφειλει για εσας να εχει ενας υπερφορητος? (που αποτελει εργαλειο δουλειας για τους περσσοτερους που το αγοραζουν)



Και αλλη μια ερωτηση:
σε σχεση με το Lenovo τo air που υπερτερει αν εξαιρεσουμε το design-λεπτοτητα?

----------


## tsopanos

> Αυτη ειναι η προσωπικη σου αποψη και μονο...
> 
> Ασε το υπολοιπο 80+% (μπορει 90%) να εχει αλλες προτιμησεις.


haHa να υποθέσω ότι μάλλον δεν έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ σου MacOS X. Γιατί, σχετικά με το ποσοστό έχω να πω τα εξής:

1) Ποσοστό 90% από το υπόλοιπο 80-90% δεν έχει ιδέα ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλα λειτουργικά συστήματα. Η γνώμη του λοιπόν όχι μόνο δεν υφίσταται, είναι και άκυρη.
2) Ποσοστό 99% από τους χρήστες Windows που περάσανε σε mac δεν θα γύριζαν πίσω ό,τι και να τους έδινες. Το ποσοστό γλύφει το 100% αν το περιορίσεις σε έμπειρους χρήστες (admins). Εξαιρούνται μόνο οι system modders/overclockers. Σου δίνω το ελεύθερο να διαψέυσεις αν μπορείς.
3) Πώς μπορείς να συγκρίνεις ένα λειτουργικό 64bit Unix-based με προωθημένο File System και με πάμπολλα στοιχεία open source, με ένα (κατά βάση) 32bit, βασισμένο σε απαρχαιωμένο πυρήνα (WinNT), με απαρχαιωμένη οργάνωση εφαρμογών (Registry) και με ένα σύστημα αρχείων εποχής '90 (NTFS); 
Προοχή δεν αμφισβητώ ότι και με τα δύο κάνεις άνετα τη δουλειά σου, είναι όμως εκτός σύγκρισης.

Η δική μου η άποψη δεν είναι των περισσοτέρων Mac users. Το λειτουργικό δεν είναι τέλειο και το υλικό είναι κι αυτό από σιλικόνη, θα έχει κι αυτό βλάβες, μην εθελοτυφλούμε. Κακά τα ψέμματα όμως, η καθημερινή δουλειά γίνεται πολύ πιο εύκολα κι ευχάριστα σε σχέση με τα Windows.




> Κα οπως λες ένας υπολογιστής είναι διαλεκτική σχέση υλικού-λογισμικού.
> Ειναι αυτη η σχεση που επιτρεπει στα pc laptop να εχουν 6+ ωρες αυτονομια, να μπαινουν απο παντου στο ιντερνετ χωρις να περιοριζεται η φορητοτητα τους κουβαλωντας εξτρα πραγματα,να δεχονται ολα τα usb flash χωρις εξτρα καλωδια και να εχουν εδω και 5 χρονια touchpad που εχουν πολυ χρησιμες δυνατοτητες.(που τωρα αρχιζουν και αποκτουν* και τα apple φορητα)


Να τα πάρουμε ένα-ένα

α) αυτονομία. 
Αυτό το μέγεθος ποικίλλει ΠΟΛΥ από μηχάνημα σε μηχάνημα, αλλά και στο ίδιο μηχάνημα, και εξαρτάται από τη χρήση του. Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι με τα ίδια δεδομένα χρήσης, οτιδήποτε μπορεί να φτάσει το MBA. Αλλά ακόμη κι έτσι να είναι, η διαφορά αυτονομίας δύσκολα μπορεί να γίνει τόσο μεγάλη ώστε να είναι αποφασιστικός παράγοντας.
β) Συνδεσιμότητα.
Αν παρακολουθείς τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις θα έχεις διαπιστώσει ότι οι τρόποι πρόσβασης σε δίκτυο ποικίλλουν ΠΟΛΥ. Γι αυτό το λόγο, αρχίζουν να γίνονται πολύ διαδεδομένα μοντεμάκια USB (Huawei). Πάρε για παράδειγμα το HSUPA (Release 6 UMTS). Εσυ μπορείς να έχεις το οποιοδήποτε Lenovo με 3G/HSDPA αλλά έρχεται το HSUPA και μένεις πίσω. Για να μην επεκταθώ σε Release 7 (HSPA) ή Release 8 (LTE). Η καλύτερη και ασφαλέστερη επιλογή είναι το εξωτερικό μόντεμ, κακά τα ψέμματα. Αλλά, ακόμη κι έτσι να μην ήταν, πλέον υπάρχει παντού WiFi, και γι αυτό είναι και το μόνο που δεν πρέπει να λείπει.
γ) USB flash
Αυτό ισχύει σε πολλά laptop, είτε υπερφορητά είτε όχι. Μπορεί λόγω σχεδίασης να μην μπορείς να πάρεις παχιά USB flash drives. Αλλά όσο προχωράει η τεχνολογία, το συγκεκριμένο είδος τείνει ούτως ή άλλως προς εξαφάνιση (τα παχιά).
δ) touchpad
Είχα ένα Acer (Travelmate 8000) και χρησιμοποίησα εκτενώς το Synaptics. Ήταν όντως, πολύ μπροστά από την εποχή του, αλλά κακά τα ψέμματα, δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με το multitouch. Το τελευταίο είναι η τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Να σημειώσω ακόμη ότι οι περισσότεροι που ξέρουν πράγματι ότι υπάρχει κι άλλο λειτουργικό εκτός Win, νομίζουν ότι οι Mac ειναι μονο για γραφίστες ή μόνο για τρελούς. Τόση ενημέρωση...

Επίσης, πάρα πολύς κόσμος νομίζει ότι αν περάσει σε Μακ θα πρέπει να μάθει απο την αρχή τα πάντα, ακόμη και την πιο απλή εργασία. Δεν τους κατηγορώ. Αν έμαθαν υπολογιστές στα Win...  :Razz: 

Τέσπα, η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι το Mac OS X ειναι πολύ ανώτερο. Είχα υπολογιστές με Win (και εχω ακόμα έναν στο σπίτι) από το 1993. Επειδή οι υπολογιστές είναι εργαλεία της δουλειάς μου (δλδ βγάζω το ψωμί μου χρησιμοποιώντας τους) αν είχα και την παραμικρή υποψία ότι ο Μακ μου κοστίζει σε χρόνο (άρα χρήμα) θα τον είχα πετάξει από το παράθυρο. Ακριβώς, δηλαδή, όπως πέταξα το Win λαπτοπ μόλις πήρα το Powerbook.  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> haHa να υποθέσω ότι μάλλον δεν έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ σου MacOS X. Γιατί, σχετικά με το ποσοστό έχω να πω τα εξής:


Oντας κατοχος ενος iMac (τον οποιο τον εχω πουλησει) εχω χρησιμοποιησει mac os x.
Και που και που τα χρησιμοποιω και τωρα σε κανονικο pc,μεσω mac os x86.





> 1) Ποσοστό 90% από το υπόλοιπο 80-90% δεν έχει ιδέα ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλα λειτουργικά συστήματα. Η γνώμη του λοιπόν όχι μόνο δεν υφίσταται, είναι και άκυρη.
> 2) Ποσοστό 99% από τους χρήστες Windows που περάσανε σε mac δεν θα γύριζαν πίσω ό,τι και να τους έδινες. Το ποσοστό γλύφει το 100% αν το περιορίσεις σε έμπειρους χρήστες (admins). Εξαιρούνται μόνο οι system modders/overclockers. Σου δίνω το ελεύθερο να διαψέυσεις αν μπορείς.
> 3) Πώς μπορείς να συγκρίνεις ένα λειτουργικό 64bit Unix-based με προωθημένο File System και με πάμπολλα στοιχεία open source, με ένα (κατά βάση) 32bit, βασισμένο σε απαρχαιωμένο πυρήνα (WinNT), με απαρχαιωμένη οργάνωση εφαρμογών (Registry) και με ένα σύστημα αρχείων εποχής '90 (NTFS); 
> Προοχή δεν αμφισβητώ ότι και με τα δύο κάνεις άνετα τη δουλειά σου, είναι όμως εκτός σύγκρισης.


Δεν διαφωνω οτι ειναι πιο τεχνολογικα προηγμενο το mac os x.
Αλλα δυστυχως αυτο δεν αρκει.
Δεν αρκει γιατι πολλα πραγματα απλα δεν τα κανεις σε mac os x.
Τρανο παραδειγμα τα παιχνιδια.Ή ακομα και αλλες επαγγελματικες εφαρμογες.

Αλλα τελος παντων, ολα αυτα ειναι offtopic.






> Να τα πάρουμε ένα-ένα
> 
> α) αυτονομία. 
> Αυτό το μέγεθος ποικίλλει ΠΟΛΥ από μηχάνημα σε μηχάνημα, αλλά και στο ίδιο μηχάνημα, και εξαρτάται από τη χρήση του. Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι με τα ίδια δεδομένα χρήσης, οτιδήποτε μπορεί να φτάσει το MBA. Αλλά ακόμη κι έτσι να είναι, η διαφορά αυτονομίας δύσκολα μπορεί να γίνει τόσο μεγάλη ώστε να είναι αποφασιστικός παράγοντας.
> β) Συνδεσιμότητα.
> Αν παρακολουθείς τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις θα έχεις διαπιστώσει ότι οι τρόποι πρόσβασης σε δίκτυο ποικίλλουν ΠΟΛΥ. Γι αυτό το λόγο, αρχίζουν να γίνονται πολύ διαδεδομένα μοντεμάκια USB (Huawei). Πάρε για παράδειγμα το HSUPA (Release 6 UMTS). Εσυ μπορείς να έχεις το οποιοδήποτε Lenovo με 3G/HSDPA αλλά έρχεται το HSUPA και μένεις πίσω. Για να μην επεκταθώ σε Release 7 (HSPA) ή Release 8 (LTE). Η καλύτερη και ασφαλέστερη επιλογή είναι το εξωτερικό μόντεμ, κακά τα ψέμματα. Αλλά, ακόμη κι έτσι να μην ήταν, πλέον υπάρχει παντού WiFi, και γι αυτό είναι και το μόνο που δεν πρέπει να λείπει.
> γ) USB flash
> Αυτό ισχύει σε πολλά laptop, είτε υπερφορητά είτε όχι. Μπορεί λόγω σχεδίασης να μην μπορείς να πάρεις παχιά USB flash drives. Αλλά όσο προχωράει η τεχνολογία, το συγκεκριμένο είδος τείνει ούτως ή άλλως προς εξαφάνιση (τα παχιά).
> δ) touchpad
> Είχα ένα Acer (Travelmate 8000) και χρησιμοποίησα εκτενώς το Synaptics. Ήταν όντως, πολύ μπροστά από την εποχή του, αλλά κακά τα ψέμματα, δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με το multitouch. Το τελευταίο είναι η τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας.


α)Αυτονομια
Επαναλαμβανω πως συμφωνα με τις πρωτες μετρησεις το air εχει με πολυ απλη χρηση (απλο surfing) 3,5 ωρες αυτονομια.(οσο δηλαδη και ο macbook pro!!!)
Αλλα υπερφορητα (πχ το hp 2510p) εχουν* με την στανταρ μπαταρια τους 6+ ωρες* με ακριβως ιδια χρηση,αν τους βαλεις λιγο μεγαλυτερη μπαταρια(που αυξανει ομως το βαρος)  *εχουν 9 ωρες αυτονομια*
και φυσικα αν κουβαλας και δευτερη μπαταρια μαζι σου,μπορεις να εχει αυτονομια 12+ ωρων.

Γεγονος ειναι λοιπον οτι το* air με την μια μπαταρια του εχει 3.5 ωρες αυτονομια και αλλα υπερφορητα (με πιο αργο ομως επεξεργαστη) εχουν 6+ ωρες αυτονομια*,με δυνατοτητα για ακομα μεγαλυτερη.

Αλλα εδω ολοι θα πουν οτι το hp εχει αργη cpu.*Ομως τελικα σε υπερφορητο ποιο ειναι το ζητουμενο:μικρη αυτονομια και μεγαλυ ισχυς ή μεγααααλη αυτονομια και μικροτερη ισχυς??*

*Για οποιον προτιμησει το πρωτο,τοτε μαλλον δεν ηθελε υπερφορητο.
Αλλα ακομα και αν ηθελε υπαρχει ο lenovo με μεγαλυτερη μπαταρια και αυτονομια και δυνατοτητα για δευτερη μπαταρια.*


β)Οσο για τα μοντεμακια,αρχικα να ενημερωσω πως δυστυχως δεν μπαινουν στο mac os x,οπως και μερικα usb stick.
Το προβλημα τους ειναι οτι δεν μπαινουν οχι γιατι βρισκουν στο γραφειο,οπως με αλλα φορητα,αλλα επειδη βρισκουν στον ιδιο τον φορητο!!!
Οποτε μοναδικη λυση ειναι usb επεκταση.
*Τι πιο βολικο λοιπον οταν εισαι εξω on the road και εχεις τον φορητο στα ποδια σου,να κρεμεται και ενα καλωδιο με το usb 3g modem??*Θα ειναι στειο σαν θεαμα.
Για αλλου αυτους τους λογους υπαρχουν ή ενσωματωμενα ή σε express card.
Αλλα ακομα και αν καποιος θελει την "ευκολια" του usb (οσο ευκολια μπορει να ειναι να σου τρωει τη μοναδικη usb και να κρεμεται κατι),τοτε δεν μπορει παρα να παραδεχθει οτι θα ηταν πολυ πιο βολικο αν ηταν ενσωματωμενο.



δ)Θα συμφωνησω οτι το multitouch ειναι πιο μπροστα και ειναι το μελλον.Αλλα θελει βελτιωση στους drivers γιατι πολυ απλα αυτην την στιγμη το synaptics κανει πιο πολλα.
*Αλλα ειναι ενα αδιαμφισβητητο πλεονεκτημα του air το multitouch trackpad.*






> α) αυτονομία. 
> Αυτό το μέγεθος ποικίλλει ΠΟΛΥ από μηχάνημα σε μηχάνημα, αλλά και στο ίδιο μηχάνημα, και εξαρτάται από τη χρήση του. *Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι με τα ίδια δεδομένα χρήσης, οτιδήποτε μπορεί να φτάσει το MBA.*


*Αυτη ακριβως η προταση αποτυπωνει την λογικη πολλων μακαδων.*
Αδυνατουν να πιστεψουν οτι κατι μπορει να ειναι καλυτερο απο apple φορητο.(και για το συγκεκριμενο να ενημερωσω πως ακομα και ο *desktop replacement macbook pro συμφωνα με την apple εχει μεγαλυτερη αυτονομια*)

Ρε παιδια το *air εχει την πιο μικρη μπαταρια*(για να καταφερει να ειναι λεπτο).Πως γινεται να εχει τη μεγαλυτερη αυτονομια?
Και ποιος θεωρει οτι 3.5 ωρες αυτονομια με τελειως απλη χρηση ειναι πολυ για εναν υπερφορητο?

----------


## sdikr

> Όταν ένα λειτουργικό σύστημα έχει κενά ασφάλειας για χρόνια ολόκληρα και ]
> 
> σνιπ.


Οτάν ένα λειτουργικό έχει 90%  του User base,  Λογικό είναι να το ψάχνουν  οι Hackers wanabe,  πλέον ψάχνουν και το osx,  και μάλιστα έχουν βρεί τρύπες,  

Σημαίνει κάτι αυτό;

Βέβαια περιέργος   όλα είναι καλά για τους troll  be

----------


## haHa

Για να καταληξω:
*εγω συμφωνω ουσιαστικα με τον macgiorgosgr.
Το air μπορει να πουλησει αρκετα λογω design κλπ.*


*Ομως αυτο απεχει παρασαγκας απο να το πουμε ενα απο τα καλυτερα υπερφορητα.*
Θελετε λογω αυτονομιας,λογω οτι δεν παιρνει δευτερη μπαταρια,θελετε λογω οτι του λειπουν βασικα πραγματα για εναν υπερφορητο...






Τελος,το επιχειρημα οτι το wifi ειναι παντου,ειναι απλα αστειο...
Τοτε η ιδια η apple αυτοακυρωνεται που εχει δηλωσει οτι θελει στο iphone να βαλει 3g .
Τι να το κανεις το 3g αν υπαρχει παντου wifi?

Επισης η dell που πουλαει κυριως Αμερικη κατι ξερει και βαζει επιλογη στους υπερφορητους της 3g modem.
Προφανως γιατι ειναι απαραιτητο και γιατι το ζητανε οι πελατες...


Το ιδιο φυσικα ισχυει και για το wifi.

Να κανω μια ερωτηση:
στην δουλεια σας υπαρχει απροβληματιστο wifi?

Γιατι εγω σε αρκετους εργασιακους χωρους(οχι ιδιοκτητους αλλα μεγαλων εταιριων) που εχω δει,δεν εχω δει wifi...






Και αλλη μια ερωτηση μιας και δεν απαντηθηκε:
σε σχεση με το Lenovo τo air που υπερτερει αν εξαιρεσουμε το design-λεπτοτητα και τη δυνατοτητα για mac os x?
Γιατι το lenovo εκτος απο εξοπλισμενο,εχει μεγαλυτερη αυτονομια,δυνατοτητα για δευτερη μπαταρια,3g,wimax,ethernet και ειναι και ελαφρυτερο?

Φανταζομαι τα πλεονεκτηματα του lenovo ειναι αυτο που κανουν εναν υπερφορητο πραγματικα υπερφορητο..

Γιατι αν ειναι να θελω να κουβαλαω για να συνδεθω στην δουλεια μου usb ethernet,για να συνδεθω οταν ειμαι εξω 3g modem με usb επεκταση που θα κρεμεται και δεν θα εχω τη δυνατοτητα για αυξημενη αυτονομια μεσω δευτερης μπαταριας,τοτε μαλλον δεν ειναι υπερφορητος...
Ειναι απλα ενας desginatos ,λεπτος φορητος με αρκετα τσουμπλεκια...







> Για να γίνω κακός. Αναρωτιέμαι αν το τροφοδοτικό του Compaq είναι το ίδιο μικρό μ' ενός Mac.


Στα υπολοιπα μεγεθη φορητων(13.3" 15.4"), η hp εχει μικροτερους φορτιστες απο την apple συνηθως και το κυριοτερο επαρκουν για την δουλεια τους,*σε πληρη αντιθεση με τους apple φορτιστες που ειναι ανεπαρκεις και εχουν προβληματακια..*

----------


## macgiorgosgr

sdikr, έκοψες το σημαντικότερο σημείο από το quote. "...και η κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία του δηλώνει ότι δεν πρόκειται να τα διορθώσει...". Τα XP έχουν κενά ασφαλείας που μένουν απατσάριστα από το 2003 ακόμα. Εδώ και χρόνια δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα για να τα διορθώσει, αλλά φταίει το μεγάλο user base; Δεν μιλάω για trojans ή malware, μιλάω για καθαρούς και αγνούς virii, όπου δεν χρειάζεται καμία ενέργεια από τον χρήστη. Ξεχνάμε τον περιβόητο blaster που αρκούσε να συνδεθείς στο Internet για να κολλήσεις; Κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχει εμφανιστεί στο MacOS, κι ας αυξάνεται το user base συνεχώς, κι ας είναι ο κώδικας του πυρήνα και του WebKit ανοιχτός. Φυσικά και έχει κενά ασφαλείας, κάθε πρόγραμμα εκατομμυρίων γραμμών κώδικα είναι λογικό ότι θα παρουσιάσει λάθη και εκμεταλλεύσιμα στοιχεία. Αλλά το να το ρίχνουμε στην διάδοση είναι τουλάχιστον αφελές.
Για να κάνω έναν παραλληλισμό, αν μου επιτρέπεται, μήπως τα SAAB 9-5 είναι ασφαλή αυτοκίνητα επειδή είναι λιγότερα σε σχέση με τα cinquecento;

I rest my case, είμαστε offtopic.

........Auto merged post: macgiorgosgr added 5 Minutes and 14 Seconds later........




> Για να καταληξω:
> *εγω συμφωνω ουσιαστικα με τον macgiorgosgr.
> Το air μπορει να πουλησει αρκετα λογω design κλπ.*
> 
> 
> *Ομως αυτο απεχει παρασαγκας απο να το πουμε ενα απο τα καλυτερα υπερφορητα.*


Ακριβώς αυτό λέω. Όχι ότι είναι το καλύτερο από άποψη απόλυτων χαρακτηριστικών, αλλά ότι θα είναι επιτυχημένο ως προϊόν. Η επιτυχία κρίνεται στις πωλήσεις.

Στο ερώτημα: Ναι, στη δουλιά έχω απροβλημάτιστο Wi-Fi. Όταν βέβαια μοιράζομαι αρχεία τάξεως μεγέθους GB και βιάζομαι, τότε μπαίνει η Gb Ethernet στο παιχνίδι, αναγκαστικά.

----------


## haHa

> sdikr, έκοψες το σημαντικότερο σημείο από το quote. "...και η κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία του δηλώνει ότι δεν πρόκειται να τα διορθώσει...". Τα XP έχουν κενά ασφαλείας που μένουν απατσάριστα από το 2003 ακόμα. Εδώ και χρόνια δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα για να τα διορθώσει, αλλά φταίει το μεγάλο user base; Δεν μιλάω για trojans ή malware, μιλάω για καθαρούς και αγνούς virii, όπου δεν χρειάζεται καμία ενέργεια από τον χρήστη. Ξεχνάμε τον περιβόητο blaster που αρκούσε να συνδεθείς στο Internet για να κολλήσεις; Κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχει εμφανιστεί στο MacOS, κι ας αυξάνεται το user base συνεχώς, κι ας είναι ο κώδικας του πυρήνα και του WebKit ανοιχτός. Φυσικά και έχει κενά ασφαλείας, κάθε πρόγραμμα εκατομμυρίων γραμμών κώδικα είναι λογικό ότι θα παρουσιάσει λάθη και εκμεταλλεύσιμα στοιχεία. Αλλά το να το ρίχνουμε στην διάδοση είναι τουλάχιστον αφελές.
> Για να κάνω έναν παραλληλισμό, αν μου επιτρέπεται, μήπως τα SAAB 9-5 είναι ασφαλή αυτοκίνητα επειδή είναι λιγότερα σε σχέση με τα cinquecento;


(Μεταξυ μας και το mac os x εχει κενα,τα οποια μαλιστα η apple δεν ανακοινωνει οτι υπαρχουν παρα μονο οταν τα διορθωσει.Εδω χρονια μετα την παρουσιαση του 10.4 βγαινουν ενημερωσεις που καλυπτουν κενα ασφαλειας που μεχρι τοτε ελεγε οτι δεν υπαρχουν)


Ολα αυτα που λες ειναι στα θετικα του mac os x...Ειναι αρκετα πιο μπροστα σε σχεση με τα windows σε αυτο το θεμα.

Οπως στα θετικα των windows ειναι οτι τρεχουν τα παντα...Τι ειναι παιχνιδια,τι ειναι εφαρμογες,τι ειναι video...



Αλλα ολα αυτα ειναι ψιλοofftopic.


Νομιζα οτι μιλαγαμε για τον air και το κατα ποσο ειναι υπερφορητος...

........Auto merged post: haHa added 8 Minutes and 44 Seconds later........




> Ακριβώς αυτό λέω. Όχι ότι είναι το καλύτερο από άποψη απόλυτων χαρακτηριστικών, αλλά ότι θα είναι επιτυχημένο ως προϊόν. Η επιτυχία κρίνεται στις πωλήσεις.


Πολυ πιθανον τελικως να ειναι επιτυχημενο(κυριως μιλωντας για Αμερικη).Δεν ξερουμε ,θα δουμε..


Αλλα οι αγοραστες του μπορει ουσιαστικα να μην ειναι καποιοι που εψαχναν εναν υπερφορητο,αλλα καποιοι που ηθελαν design.
Και εκει θα ειναι η μαγκια της apple αν καταφερει να πουλησει.



Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι ουσιαστικα καποιος που χρειαζεται εναν υπερφορητο,τοτε μαλλον δεν θα κοιταξει τον air.
Γιατι πολυ απλα δεν του κανει...

----------


## ludist

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τι η όλη συζήτηση; Για το τι είναι πιο βολικό; Αυτό είναι εντελώς υποκειμενικό.


Συζητάμε, εδώ κάποιοι άγνωστοι, το τί είναι αποδοτικό είτε δια μέσου της "ξεκούρασης" είτε δια μέσου της ταχύτητας. Άρα συζητάμε αν υπάρχει η "καινοτομία" που θα αλλάξει τον τρόπο εργασίας μας.




> Δε θα μου πεις όμως κι εμένα τι με βολεύει και τι όχι. Μόνο ο Steve έχει αυτό το προνόμιο.


Δεν περίμενα να το διαβάσω δεύτερη φορά. Δεν εκλιπαρώ για την προσοχή σου, μπορείς να μ' αγνοήσεις, δεν τρέχει τίποτα.




> Θα ήταν πληροφόρηση αν μου έλεγες πως το trackpad προκαλεί τενοντίτιδα σε αντίθεση με το stick. (H πείρα μου δε λέει το αντίθετο)


Εσύ μπορεί να μην κουράζεσαι με "βόλτες" του χεριού σου. Ίσως ξοδεύεις λίγες ώρες στον υπολογιστή ή χρησιμοποιείς προγράμματα που απαιτούν ποντίκι έτσι-και-αλλιώς. Δεν ξέρω πως δουλεύεις. Αν σε βολεύει, σε βολεύει. Πειράζει που δεν με βολεύει και δεν το θεωρώ καινοτομία; Αν έχεις να συνεισφέρεις στην συζήτηση, με χαρά αναμένω τα επιχειρήματά σου και την διαφώτησή σου. Μπορείς να παραθέσεις και video του Steve, καλοδεχούμενος είναι.




> α) Μαζική διαχείριση αρχείων από κονσόλα; β) Ctrl-Shift-Space-PgDn για επιλογή αρχείων; Πού ζεις άνθρωπέ μου; γ) Μετά παραπονιέσαι που κουράζεις τα χέρια σου, γιατί άραγε; ΕΚΤΟΣ αυτού, το space χρησιμεύει στο QuickLook (μην την ψάχνεις), δεν επιλέγει αρχεία. δ) Πώς θα επιλέξεις πολλαπλά αρχεία ρωτάς. Μα, με command-click, διότι το ένα χέρι είναι μονίμως στο πληκτρολόγιο ούτως ή άλλως. Γι' αυτό λέω ότι δεν είναι αποστροφή του πληκτρολογίου, αλλά παραπέρα αξιοποίηση ενός υποχρεωτικού εργαλείου.
> ε) Έχω δουλέψει ελάχιστα με konqueror. Αν και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς γίνεται να είσαι μέσα στο πλαίσιο της "γρήγορης απάντησης", να σκρολάρεις γα να δεις ποιος έγραψε τί, να δεις τα προφίλ τους, και να πατήσεις submit μετά, χωρίς ποντίκι/παντ και να το κάνεις πιο γρήγορα.


α) Ναι, πού το περίεργο; Έχεις φοβερή κονσόλα στον Mac, σου προτείνω να την μάθεις. Ένας από τους λόγους που μου αρέσει το MacOSX
β) Ελλάδα ζω, έχει καμία σχέση με το ερώτημά σου; Γιατί διαστρεβλώνεις αυτά που γράφω;
γ) Δεν κουράζονται τα χέρια μου επειδή δεν κόβουν βόλτες. Πώς συμπέρανες το αντίθετο; Το quicklook αν είναι προεπισκόπηση, γίνεται αυτόματα χωρίς κουμπάκι. Επίσης να σ' ενημερώσω πως αν το χέρι μου τύχει να είναι στο ποντίκι, διαλέγω με hover (χωρίς κλικ) και control. (απ' όσο κατάλαβα, στις ίδιες κινήσεις είμαστε)
δ) Δεν κατάλαβα να επιλέγεις με λιγότερες κινήσεις, ταχύτερα και αποδοτικότερα με το trackpad μη-συνεχόμενα αρχεία. Next-time..
ε) Να είσαι ταυτόχρονα στην αναζήτηση και να κάνεις scroll πράγματι δεν γίνεται. Να το θεωρήσω καινοτομία τώρα το trackpad επειδή δεν μπορώ να είμαι στην αναζήτηση και να κάνω scroll; Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν θα πάρω MacBookAir γι' αυτό τον λόγο. (πάτα το control στον konqueror, έχει ενδιαφέρον) Ποιό γρήγορα γίνεται αν δεν έχεις την απαίτηση να είσαι ταυτόχρονα στην γρήγορη αναζήτηση (υποθέτω εννοείς του search engine)
στ) Η πλειοψηφία που δουλεύει με φορητό υπολογιστή αγοράζει και ποντίκι  :Wink:  Μάλιστα τους "κοροϊδεύω" διότι χάνουν σε φορητότητα, αλλά αυτό κάνουν. Γιατί λες το κάνουν;




> Είδες που δεν κατάλαβες!


Πάλι τα ίδια, ΤΙ δεν κατάλαβα;




> Με τη λέξη gestures εξηγείται το πώς δουλεύει το trackpad.


Όχι, είναι ΚΑΙ multipoint, το έχω γράψει πολλάκις. Αλήθεια πόσων σημείων είναι; Δύο ή παραπάνω; Αν είναι δύο, άδικα το λέμε multipoint. Gesture - έγραψα - πως είχα την δυνατότητα να δοκιμάσω και δεν με βόλεψε. Έχει σημασία αν το πρότεινε ο Steve, αν το δοκίμασα σε πρόγραμμα (και όχι σε driver) αν το δοκίμασα με ποντίκι ή με trackpad;




> Πάντως ο macgiorgos σου έξηγησε με καλά παραδείγματα τι μπορεί να σου προσφέρει.


Και απάντησα πως ούτε με ξεκουράζει, ούτε με κάνει ταχύτερο. Κάποιους ελάχιστους που δεν αγόρασαν φορητό + ποντίκι θα τους "βολέψει" εαν δεν ανακαλύψουν το πληκτρολόγιο.




> Για τον επεξεργαστή έχεις δίκιο απλώς η apple παρακίνησε την intel να το κάνει.
> Το μόνο όμως που ενδιαφέρει εμάς είναι η αυτονομία σε σχέση με τις επιδόσεις. Όπως αναφέρουν μερικοί η μπαταρία με απλή χρήση του υπολογιστή έφτασε τις 3.30 ώρες.


Αν πράγματι σ' ενδιαφέρει η αυτονομία, τότε να σου ξαναγράψω πως ο επεξεργαστής αντί για 10Watt καίει 20watt επειδή μειώθηκε το μέγεθος στο 60%. Αυτό δεν το είπε ο Steve  :Wink:  Φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνεις το αντίκτυπο στην αυτονομία.




> Για ποιό λόγο διπλάσιο ρεύμα σημαίνει χειρότερη αξιοπιστία;


Είναι μηχανικό το θέμα. 10 Watt versus 20 watt + σε μικρότερο χώρο  = χρειάζεσαι καλύτερο μηχανισμός απαγωγής θερμότητας. Πρέπει να ξοδέψεις φαιά ουσία για να έχεις την ίδια αξιοπιστία με άλλες υλοποιήσεις. Δεν υπονοώ κάτι, απλά επισημαίνω πως αν είναι αξιόπιστο / αθόρυβο θα είναι κατόρθωμα, αν είναι αναξιόπιστο δεν θα μου προκαλέσει εντύπωση, θα τους δικαιολογήσω.

Δεν σχετίζεται ο MacBook Pro, άλλος χώρος, άλλος επεξεργαστής.

@sdikr, Synaptics, ναι, το είχα ξεχάσει (τόσο μου άρεσε), αλλά ο Compaq που είχα δει, επιπλέον είχε ειδικό χώρο για κάποιες λειτουργίες. Προφανώς ήταν synaptics, δεν θυμάμαι. Μου θύμισες ότι λειτουργούσε και σε παλιότερους φορητούς του 2000.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

ludist, την κονσόλα την ξέρω και την χρησιμοποιώ, όμως μόνο όταν ΔΕΝ μπορώ να κάνω κάτι από GUI, ή όταν το GUI αυξάνει την πολυπλοκότητα. Το shell δεν είναι το UNIX, είναι απλά ένας τρόπος επικοινωνίας του χρήστη με τον υπολογιστή του. Ο άνθρωπος έχει την ιδιότητα να λειτουργεί μέσω της όρασης, να "οπτικοποιεί" διάφορα γνωστικά σχήματα, λειτουργίες, κτλ. Η κονσόλα προσφέρει το πλεονέκτημα της άμεσης έκφρασης της σκέψης σε εντολή, όμως είναι δύσχρηστη σε κάποια πράγματα. Εξελικτικά αν το δεις, η κονσόλα ήρθε ως ανάγκη να "μιλήσεις" με τον υπολογιστή σου, όταν οι διάτρητες κάρτες είχαν γίνει πια δύσχρηστες. Το GUI ήρθε εξελικτικά από την κονσόλα, με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
Τα χέρια δεν κουράζονται γιατί τα μετακινείς. Κουράζονται γιατί χρησιμοποιείς τα δάχτυλα σου, τα οποία έχουν πολύ περισσότερους μύες από το υπόλοιπο χέρι. Είναι πολύ πιο σύνηθες το σύνδρομο καρπιαίου σωλήνα παρά το "tennis elbow" για τους δακτυλογράφους, πιανίστες, κλασικούς κιθαρίστες, κτλ.

----------


## ludist

Μην παρεξηγείς αυτά που γράφω. Δεν κάνω σύγκριση κονσόλας με gui. (τα θεωρώ μη-συγκρίσιμα και όχι εξέλιξη τους ενός από το άλλο.)

Παράδειγμα: μετονομασία αρχείου. Δεν το βρίσκεις "κουραστικό" (δεν έγραψα ότι θα πάθεις τενοντίτιδα, μη πας στα άκρα, αν και δεν το ερεύνησα.) αφού θα κάνεις μετονομασία να χρησιμοποιήσεις το ποντίκι (trackpad, touchpad) και να μεταφέρεις το χέρι σου στο πληκτρολόγιο για να γράψεις;

Συγγνώμη αλλά προτιμώ να πατήσω f2 και να πληκτρολογήσω το όνομα. Αυτό που αναφέρω είναι το απλούστατο ότι έχεις πολλές δυνατότητες με το πληκτρολόγιο που είναι αδύνατο να τις έχεις με χειρονομίες. Δεν υποστηρίζω κάτι άλλο.

Επειδή βρήκα ενδιαφέρον το παράδειγμα με τις διάτρητες κάρτες. Θεωρείς το ίδιο άλμα διάτρητης κάρτας με την κονσόλα (καινοτομία) με την διαφορά που έχει ένα touchpad με ένα trackpad; Φαντάζομαι πως όχι.

Έχω την εντύπωση πως οι διάτρητες κάρτες - με την σημερινή έννοια - είναι αποθηκευτικά μέσα όπως ο σκληρός δίσκος. Οπότε έχουμε (κάθε ">" = καινοτομία) διάτρητες κάρτες > μαγνητικά μέσα > οπτικά μέσα > ssd

Επειδή ήδη έχουμε κονσόλα, gui (+ποντίκι) + Voice recognition - δεν τα βλέπω ως εξέλιξη ξεχωριστά, αλλά ως συνύπαρξη -, η επόμενη καινοτομία θα είναι η (παράδειγμα) ανάγνωση της σκέψης. Αν θυμάμαι σωστά, εδώ και 15 χρόνια διαβάζουν τα "ναι", "όχι", "ίσως". Δηλαδή όταν αλλάξει ο τρόπος εισαγωγής δεδομένων ή ελέγχου του υπολογιστή, θα θεωρήσω πως έχουμε καινοτομία. Βέβαια, όπως και το voice recognition, φαντάσου να δουλεύεις σε γραφείο με συναδέλφους  :Embarassed: 

Μ' άλλα λόγια, το trackpad είναι το κερασάκι, όχι η τούρτα, όπως και το φωτιζόμενο πληκτρολόγιο.  Θα το χρησιμοποιούσα, αλλά δεν είναι καινοτόμο.

Άντε, ο επόμενος Mac με 3d οθόνη  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: ludist added 10 Minutes and 29 Seconds later........




> σε σχεση με το Lenovo τo air που υπερτερει αν εξαιρεσουμε το design-λεπτοτητα και τη δυνατοτητα για mac os x?


Δεν νομίζω να διαφωνεί κανείς, υπερτερεί σαφώς ο IBM (lenovo), αλλά - προσωπικά - θα έπερνα τον MacBook Air, είναι στολίδι και δεν μ' αγγίζουν οι ελλείψεις του. Έχει και trackpad  :Razz: 




> Στα υπολοιπα μεγεθη φορητων(13.3" 15.4"), η hp εχει μικροτερους φορτιστες απο την apple συνηθως και το κυριοτερο επαρκουν για την δουλεια τους,*σε πληρη αντιθεση με τους apple φορτιστες που ειναι ανεπαρκεις και εχουν προβληματακια..*


Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία!

----------


## kadronarxis

haha, όταν αναφέρεις ότι είναι ανεπαρκείς οι φορτιστές, τι εννοείς ρε συ;



Off Topic



Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση που σε κάθε απάντησή σου, αναφέρεις περίπου τα ίδια (π.χ αυτό το thread για το macbook air). Και γράφεις πανιά ολόκληρα, έχοντας έτοιμη την επανάληψη, τα bold, τις υπογραμμίσεις και άλλα.
Υπάρχουν καλύτερα, HP δύναμη, μία usb, όχι ethernet, αυτονομία όχι 5 ώρες αλλά 3 κλπ.

    Μου θυμίζει λίγο τη διαφήμιση του Οτε, στην οποία ο πωλητής απαντούσε συνεχώς με τη φράση "δεν έχει πάγιο οτε".
Πολύ φιλικά, haha

----------


## haHa

> haha, όταν αναφέρεις ότι είναι ανεπαρκείς οι φορτιστές, τι εννοείς ρε συ;



Σε οσα macbook και macbook pro εχω δει ,οταν τους βγαζεις τη μπαταρια* ,τοτε τα μηχανηματα αυτα δουλευουν υποχρεωτικα σε χαμηλη συχνοτητα (η cpu ριχνει τη συχνοτητα της)
γιατι δεν επαρκει σιγουρα ο φορτιστης για να δωσει οσο ρευμα χρειαζεται(αν δουλευε full ο επεξεργαστης).


Αυτό αποτρέπει τον υπολογιστή από shut down εάν ζητησει περισσότερη ισχυ από οτι  μπορεί να δωσει μόνο ο φορτιστης.

Ετσι,*οταν βγαζεις την μπαταρια για να μην την φθειρεις (ή για να μην κουβαλας επιπλεον βαρος στη δουλεια που ετσι και αλλως θα ειναι στο ρευμα) απο ενα macbook ή macbook pro,αυτα δεν δουλευουν ποτε στα 2.0GHz* (ή 1.8 ή  1.83 ή 2.16 ή 2.2 ή 2.33 ή 2.4GHz αναλογα ποια ειναι η μεγιστη συχνοτητα του επεξεργαστη) ,*αλλα παντα στο 1.0GHz* ,*γιατι πολυ απλα ο φορτιστης ειναι ανεπαρκης συμφωνα με την ιδια την apple.*

Και λεω συμφωνα με την apple ,γιατι ειχα διαβασει και αρθρο στο support της apple που λεει για αυτο το προβλημα.

*edit:* βρηκα και το αρθρο:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=305336



*πχ σε περιπτωσεις που θα εισαι σε ρευμα και δεν θελεις να φθειρεις την μπαταρια χρησιμοποιωντας την ενω ειναι σε ρευμα.




Υπαρχει τροπος για να το αποφυγεις αυτο,αλλα μπορει θεωρητικα να κανεις ζημια,γιατι μπορει να μην μπορεσει ο φορτιστης να δωσει οσο ρευμα χρειαζεται αν δουλευει σε full συχνοτητα ο επεξεργαστης.






Off Topic


		Οπως εχω ηδη πει για  περι macbook air,συμφωνω ουσιαστικα με τον macgiorgos.
Eιναι πολυ μπροστα σε design και μπορει να πουλησει αρκετα.

Ομως οσο καποιοι θα γραφουν οτι το macbook air ειναι ο κορυφαιος υπερφορητος χωρις να φερνουν ουσιαστικα επιχειρηματα (το design δεν ειναι τοσο σημαντικο επιχειρημα οσο αλλα για εναν υπερφορητο),
εγω θα γραφω τα ιδια επιχειρηματα (που πραγματι τα επαναλαμβανω,αλλα ειναι επιχειρηματα που παρολο που τα γραφω καποιοι επιμενουν να τα αγνοουν και να λενε οτι ειναι ο καλυτερος υπερφορητος ο air) και θα αναφερω το ibm και το hp (υπαρχουν και αλλα) σαν παραδειγματα κορυφαιων υπερφορητων που τηρουν αυτα που υποσχονται: αυτονομια ,συνδεσιμοτητα κλπ

Αλλα πολυ πιθανον το air να πουλησει ακομα περισσοτερο και απο αυτα,γιατι πολυ απλα μπορει να απευθυνεται σε διαφορετικο κοινο.
Ομως οσοι θελουν εναν πραγματικα υπερφορητο,τοτε υπαρχουν καλυτερες προτασεις.
Και αυτο θα το επαναλαμβανω σε οποιον λεει οτι το air ειναι ο καλυτερος υπερφορητος.
Μπορει να ειναι για τις αναγκες του-γουστα του,επειδη πχ δινει προτεραιοτητα στο design.
Αυτο ομως δεν τον κανει τον καλυτερο υπερφορητο.

Φιλικα!
	


........Auto merged post: haHa added 10 Minutes and 1 Seconds later........




> Δεν νομίζω να διαφωνεί κανείς, υπερτερεί σαφώς ο IBM (lenovo), αλλά - προσωπικά - θα έπερνα τον MacBook Air, είναι στολίδι και δεν μ' αγγίζουν οι ελλείψεις του. Έχει και trackpad


Ακριβως αυτο λεω.
Να μην λεμε λοιπον οτι ο air ειναι ο καλυτερος υπερφορητος ,οταν υπαρχουν σαφως καλυτεροι.


Να λεμε βεβαια οτι το design του ειναι μπροστα,ειναι πανεμορφο και για αυτο το λογο μπορει να το προτιμησουμε! (και εγω συμπεριλαμβανομαι σε αυτους,ειδικα αν στην επομενη εκδοση μπει ethernet και μεγαλυτερη μπαταρια )

----------


## iced

Σωστος ο φιλος ^^^^ και πολυ ψαγμενος

----------


## kadronarxis

haha, τη μπαταρία στο macbook, την είχα 15 μήνες καρφωμένη επάνω, και ο δείκτης "υγείας" (όπως λέμε σοκολάτα υγείας!), έπαιζε από το 99 στο 100%.

άντε γερά.  :Clap:

----------


## haHa

> haha, τη μπαταρία στο macbook, την είχα 15 μήνες καρφωμένη επάνω, και ο δείκτης "υγείας" (όπως λέμε σοκολάτα υγείας!), έπαιζε από το 99 στο 100%.
> 
> άντε γερά.



Δε διαφωνω..(Και εδω σε εναν φορητο 3 χρονων με πιο προσεκτικη χρηση-την μπαινοεβγαζα που και που αν ημουν σε ρευμα για ωρα- δεν εχει χασει σχεδον καθολου απο την αυτονομια της)
*
Αλλα ειναι αναμφισβητητο γεγονος οτι μια μπαταρια φθειρεται σιγουρα περισσοτερο οταν ειναι ετσι καρφωμενη πανω..*
Το λενε οι κατασκευαστες μπαταριων και φορητων..
Οπως και οι εμπειριες πολλων χρηστων(ασχετα αν η δικια σου και η δικια μου εμπειρια δεν εχει δειξει κατι τετοιο) που η μπαταρια τους σιγα-σιγα φθειρεται.

Αλλα ολα αυτα ειναι ασχετα απο το γεγονος οτι οι φορτιστες της apple ειναι ανεπαρκεις.
Εγω το καταλαβα οταν μια μπαταρια ενος macbook χαλασε και δεν την αναγνωριζε και τοτε ειδα οτι το λαπτοπ ηταν πολυ πιο αργο χωρις την μπαταρια.


Τελος,πολλοι(αναμεσα τους και εγω) σε πολλες μετακινησεις δεν παιρνουν την μπαταρια του φορητου αν προκειται να τον εχουν στην πριζα ,
γιατι πολυ απλα δε θελω να κουβαλανε εξτρα βαρος.




Γενικοτερα,για το θεμα μπαταριων και φορτιστων apple δεν εχω και τις καλυτερες εμπειριες.
Αλλωστε αυτο το προβλημα με την μπαταρια που χαλαει και δεν αναγνωριζεται το εχουν πολλοι χρηστες
και το προβλημα με τους φορτιστες επισης το εχουν ολοι μαλλον οι φορτιστες και η apple δε λεει να το διορθωσει...

----------


## midnightsun

> Δε διαφωνω..(Και εδω σε εναν φορητο 3 χρονων με πιο προσεκτικη χρηση-την μπαινοεβγαζα που και που αν ημουν σε ρευμα για ωρα- δεν εχει χασει σχεδον καθολου απο την αυτονομια της)
> *
> Αλλα ειναι αναμφισβητητο γεγονος οτι μια μπαταρια φθειρεται σιγουρα περισσοτερο οταν ειναι ετσι καρφωμενη πανω..*
> Το λενε οι κατασκευαστες μπαταριων και φορητων..
> Οπως και οι εμπειριες πολλων χρηστων(ασχετα αν η δικια σου και η δικια μου εμπειρια δεν εχει δειξει κατι τετοιο) που η μπαταρια τους σιγα-σιγα φθειρεται.
> 
> Αλλα ολα αυτα ειναι ασχετα απο το γεγονος οτι οι φορτιστες της apple ειναι ανεπαρκεις.
> Εγω το καταλαβα οταν μια μπαταρια ενος macbook χαλασε και δεν την αναγνωριζε και τοτε ειδα οτι το λαπτοπ ηταν πολυ πιο αργο χωρις την μπαταρια.
> 
> ...


Δες το σαν να έχεις ups.

----------


## haHa

> Δες το σαν να έχεις ups.



Ναι ,αυτο ειναι απο τα θετικα.

Αλλα πολλοι χρηστες φορητων θελουν να μην κουραζουν την μπαταρια ή θελουν να κουβαλανε μικροτερο βαρος ή μπορει σπιτι τους να εχουν ups.
Οποτε πολυ απλα ειναι συχνο το φαινομενο να βγαζουν τη μπαταρια.Κυριως για χρηστες pc laptops μιλαω και οχι για mac notebooks.Οι τελευταιοι ειναι λιγο παραπανω προστατευτικοι με τον φορητο τους κλπ κλπ.

Αλλα αρκετοι χρηστες pc λαπτοπ βγαζουν την μπαταρια.Ειναι μια ακομα ευελιξια των pc laptop.

Θα ηταν βολικο να υπηρχε και αυτη η δυνατοτητα* στα mac notebooks χωρις να εχεις κατακορυφη μειωση επιδοσεων λογω του προβληματικου φορτιστη.



*μπορει να παρακαμψεις αυτο το προβλημα με ενα κολπακι,αλλα τοτε συμφωνα με την apple υπαρχει ρισκο...

----------


## midnightsun

3 φορές έβγαλα την μπαταρία την μία έπεσε το ρεύμα.  :Crying:  Οπότε δεν την ξαναβγάζω.

----------


## haHa

> 3 φορές έβγαλα την μπαταρία την μία έπεσε το ρεύμα.  Οπότε δεν την ξαναβγάζω.





Off Topic


		Ωχ γκαντεμια! 
Παντως μη αγχωνεσαι ,δεν παθαινει και τιποτα..
Αλλωστε οι σταθεροι που (πχ ενας iMac ή οποιοδηποτε αλλο κανονικο pc) αν δεν ειναι πισω απο Ups ,φανταζεσαι τι εχουν τραβηξει, μιας και συνηθως ειναι πολυ περισσοτερες ωρες ανοιχτοι.

Παντως ενα ups παντα βοηθαει.Εγω σπιτι παντα εκει συνδεω φορητους και σταθερους.
Μικρο το κοστος τους,μεγαλη η σιγουρια που σου προσφερουν.

----------


## midnightsun

Off Topic


		Και τι έτυχε :
Μετά από 2 μήνες μου κάηκε (PC ήταν, επειδή είμαστε στο  Apple Hardware και Software να μην παρεξηγηθεί) Ευτυχώς ήταν μισό μήνα πριν την λήξη της εγγύησης.  :Laughing:

----------


## Skaf

Παιδιά, δεν κατάλαβα αυτό με την μπαταρία και τον φορτιστή. Η σελίδα της Apple λέει ότι περιορίζεται η συχνότητα στο 1 GHz για να μην σβήσει ξαφνικά ο υπολογιστής αν ο φορτιστής δεν μπορεί να αντεπεξέλθει στις απαιτήσεις ενέργειας του. 
Ωραία μέχρι εδώ. Αν κατάλαβα καλά, αν ο υπολογιστής μας χρειαστεί περισσότερη ενέργεια και δεν φτάσει όση δίνει ο φορτιστής, θα αρχίσει να τραβά και από την μπαταρία. Γι' αυτό δεν μας λέει να μην την βγάλουμε;

Ας υποθέσουμε τώρα ότι τρέχω μια εξαιρετικά απαιτητική εφαρμογή και ο υπολογιστής μου δεν αρκείται στον φορτιστή, αλλά αρχίζει να τραβά ρεύμα και από την μπαταρία. Αν τρέχω την εφαρμογή για ώρες ολόκληρες, υπάρχει περίπτωση να αδειάσει εντελώς η μπαταρία και να μου σβήσει ο υπολογιστής παρόλο που είναι συνδεδεμένος στο ρεύμα;

----------


## haHa

> Ας υποθέσουμε τώρα ότι τρέχω μια εξαιρετικά απαιτητική εφαρμογή και ο υπολογιστής μου δεν αρκείται στον φορτιστή, αλλά αρχίζει να τραβά ρεύμα και από την μπαταρία. Αν τρέχω την εφαρμογή για ώρες ολόκληρες, υπάρχει περίπτωση να αδειάσει εντελώς η μπαταρία και να μου σβήσει ο υπολογιστής παρόλο που είναι συνδεδεμένος στο ρεύμα;



Θεωρητικα ναι,συμφωνα με την apple...


Πρακτικα,το αποκλειω γιατι αποκλειεται να υπαρξει τετοιο σεναριο.
Ακομα και με μια εφαρμογη που εχει 100% cpu usage δεν εχεις προβλημα.


Εκει που ισως εχεις προβλημα ειναι αν εχεις πχ 2 σκληρους φορητων συνδεδεμενους με usb(τρωνε πολυ ρευμα) και δουλευει στο φουλ ο επεξεργαστης και ισως και η καρτα γραφικων.

Γενικοτερα τα peaks μπορει να φοβαται η apple .
Τελος παντων ,θα επρεπε να εβαζε δυνατοτερους φορτιστες αφου αυτοι δεν επαρκουν.




Off Topic


		Εδω ενας ωραιος,μικρος φορτιστης:
http://www.engadget.com/2008/02/05/l...e-with-others/
http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/c...AF979DB2483CE2

Μεγεθος περιπου σαν 1.5 iphone! Παρολο που ειναι 90 watt! (πιο δυνατος δηλαδη και απο τον ψιλοτεραστιο-ανεπαρκη του Macbook Pro)

----------


## giorgos_k

To applestore είναι "down"... wtf?

----------


## haHa

> To applestore είναι "down"... wtf?




Off Topic


		Ανακοινωθηκαν iphone 16gb και ipod touch 32gb

----------


## con

Μπορεί κανείς να κάνει format και να βάλει μόνον Windows? Ρωτάω σοβαρά γιατί χρησιμοποιώ εφαρμογές που δεν υπάρχουν σε OS-X και ο 64 SSD δε φτάνει για να έχω και τα δύο λειτουργικά...

----------


## haHa

> Μπορεί κανείς να κάνει format και να βάλει μόνον Windows? Ρωτάω σοβαρά γιατί χρησιμοποιώ εφαρμογές που δεν υπάρχουν σε OS-X και ο 64 SSD δε φτάνει για να έχω και τα δύο λειτουργικά...


Με λιγο κοπο(δεν ειναι τιποτα),νομιζω οτι γινεται..
Μαλλον θα θελεις ομως και το superdrive το εξωτερικο για να περασεις τα windows.

----------


## haHa

Εδω εχει ενα review για το macbook air:
http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardw...r-review.ars/7


Το απογοητευτικο για αυτους ειναι η διαρκεια μπαταριας του:
με ανοιχτο το wireless και τερμα *χαμηλη τη φωτεινοτητα εχει λεει μονο 2.5 ωρες αυτονομια.
*
Ειναι πολυ μικρη αυτονομια,ειδικα για "υποτιθεμενο" υπερφορητο και ειδικα αν σκεφτουμε οτι το macbook και macbook pro εχουν μεγαλυτερη αυτονομια...

Kαι εδω μιλαει για παρομοια αυτονομια:
http://www.macworld.com/article/1318...acbookair.html

----------


## haHa

Αλλο ενα review:
http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4238


*Εδω λεει για πολυ καλυτερη αυτονομια,περι τις 4+ ωρες  ...*
(αλλα εχουν προβλημα οτι ειναι πολυ αργη η φορτιση του,κανει 3-4 ωρες για να φορτισει.Αυτο το εχουν γραψει και σε αλλα review,καποιο προβλημα πρεπει να παιζει με τις τοσο διαφορετικες μετρησεις αυτονομιας και φορτισης.)


Επισης λενε οτι ζεσταινεται πολυ.
Τελος ,οι επιδοσεις του ειναι πολυ κοντα με τους υπερφορητους στα 1.2GHz .

----------


## midnightsun

battery review :
http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=3220

----------


## haHa

> battery review :
> http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=3220


Πολυ ενδιαφερον!

----------


## midnightsun

> Apple's 5 hour claim is laughable but not as much as I expected. If I wanted to I suspect I could hit 5 hours by making the web browsing test less stressful, but my focus was on real world usage scenarios, not proving Apple correct. Regardless, 4 hours and 16 minutes doing what I consider to be the intended usage model of the Air is respectable. It's not great, but it's not terrible either.


http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=3220

Από ότι φαίνεται οι 5 ώρες είναι για ελαφριά χρήση και μάλλον αισιόδοξες (πολύ).

----------


## arkara

ρε παιδιά εδώ δεν έχει ethernet!

----------


## ZAGNA

ΤΙΜΟΥΛΑ???  :Very Happy:

----------


## teorid

Φοβερο απο αποψη σχεδιασης, αλλα υπολειπεται χαρακτηριστικων..

----------


## arkara

ναι..
όπως δίαβασα κάπου, δεν το αγοράζεις γιατί είναι δύνατό η γιατί έχει χαρακτηριστικά!
αλλά γιατί σου αρέσει!

----------


## macgiorgosgr

...και ο κύκλος της συζήτησης κλείνει άλλη μια φορά...  :Respekt:

----------


## nickolas2005

Πάντως βρίσκεται σε έλλειψη απο ότι διαβάζω...

----------


## con

> Πάντως βρίσκεται σε έλλειψη απο ότι διαβάζω...


Στο κεντρικό Applestore της Νέας Υόρκης χτες έβγαιναν δέκα-δέκα οι πελάτες κρατώντας αυτό το όμορφο αντικείμενο...

----------


## nickolas2005

Aρα πουλαει και αρκετα μαλιστα..

----------


## hemlock

> Aρα πουλαει και αρκετα μαλιστα..


Πουλαει επειδη ειναι τρεντυ... :Wink:

----------


## midnightsun

Off Topic





> Πουλαει επειδη ειναι τρεντυ...


Άρα πάρε ένα για να σώσεις την ψυχή σου, όσο προλαβαίνεις.  :Razz:

----------


## nickolas2005

Πηγα το ειδα σημερα... Ειναι απιστευτο παιδιά!!! Απιστευτο.. Το θέλεις...

Μπορεί τα dell πχ να έχουν χιλια δυο εξτρα.. Αλλα εσυ αυτο θες ...

Επαιξα λιγο μαζί του και μπορώ να πω ότι ανταποκρίνεται πολύ καλά. Πολύ ελαφρύ, τραβάει τα βλέμματα και παρα πολύ λεπτό φυσικα.

----------


## haHa

> Πηγα το ειδα σημερα... Ειναι απιστευτο παιδιά!!! Απιστευτο.. Το θέλεις...
> 
> Μπορεί τα dell πχ να έχουν χιλια δυο εξτρα.. Αλλα εσυ αυτο θες ...
> 
> Επαιξα λιγο μαζί του και μπορώ να πω ότι ανταποκρίνεται πολύ καλά. Πολύ ελαφρύ, τραβάει τα βλέμματα και παρα πολύ λεπτό φυσικα.


Θελω και εγω να το δω απο κοντα...
Πρεπει να ειναι κουκλι!

----------


## nickolas2005

haHa απλά σου λέω ότι όλο το κατάστημα ασχολιόταν μαζί του...

----------


## kadronarxis

Σκέφτομαι να πάρω ή το air ή το macbook pro.
Μου τη δίνει που έχουν σχεδόν την ίδια τιμή.

----------


## haHa

> Σκέφτομαι να πάρω ή το air ή το macbook pro.
> Μου τη δίνει που έχουν σχεδόν την ίδια τιμή.



Ρε kadronarxi:
μηλο να ειναι και οτι να ειναι?  :Razz: 



Αυτο που θελω να πω οτι τα 2 φορητα απευθυνονται σε τελειως διαφορετικους χρηστες..
Μηπως δεν εχεις αναγκη κανενα απο τα 2 και απλως θελεις να ξοδεψεις χρηματα??
 :Wink:

----------


## kadronarxis

Όχι haha γιατί φεύγω το πρωί και γυρνάω βράδυ αδερφέ.
Και θέλω κάτι μαζί μου(είχα το απλό macbook αν θυμάσαι), γιατί ζητιανεύω εδώ και εκεί για laptop.
Μάλλον θα το αφήσω (όσο αντέχω) γιατί 2 χαρτιά είναι πολλά.....gamoto

----------


## haHa

Ε τοτε παρε το air!

Νομιζω ταιριαζει καλυτερα στις απαιτησεις σου.(που απο οτι φανταζομαι απο υπολογιστικη ισχυ δεν εχεις ιδιαιτερες απαιτησεις)


Εχει και πιο μεγαλο wow factor!!

----------


## nickolas2005

Το apple care plan για το macbook air στα 245$ ---> 160ε αξίζει πιστεύεται να το πάρει κάποιος μαζί με το λαπτοπ?

 Η τριετής εγγύηση απο όσο ξέρω ισχύει σε όλον τον κοσμο και στους *official resellers* σωστά?



Off Topic


		Τελικά haHa καλο χρυσό το xps1330 αλλα απο ότι όλα δειχνουν θα παω στο μακ... Δεν πιστευω να χρησιμοποιήσω όσα θα μου προσφέρει το dell, που σιγουρα ειναι πιο πολλά. Και αυτο τρέχει και mac os

----------


## ariadgr

> Το apple care plan για το macbook air στα 245$ ---> 160ε αξίζει πιστεύεται να το πάρει κάποιος μαζί με το λαπτοπ?


Σε ένα μηχάνημα αυτής της κατηγορίας τιμής, *φυσικά και αξίζει* η επέκταση εγγύησης στα 3 χρόνια.
Σκέψου μόνο ότι αν σου καεί μητρική ή χαλάσει η οθόνη εκτός εγγύησης, το κόστος επισκευής μπορεί να κυμαίνεται από €500 - €1000.




> Η τριετής εγγύηση απο όσο ξέρω ισχύει σε όλον τον κοσμο και στους *official resellers* σωστά?


Σε όλο τον κόσμο που υπάρχει επίσημη αντιπροσώπευση από την Αpple, ισχύει σίγουρα.
Στις χώρες που υπάρχουν IMCs αντί για official Apple (όπως συμβαίνει στην Ελλάδα με τη Rainbow), δεν θα ήταν κακή μία επιβεβαίωση (με *έγγραφη απάντηση* από τον IMC).

----------


## nickolas2005

Για την επιβεβαιωση να ρωτήσω την ίδια της apple η τον ΙΜC ?

----------


## ariadgr

> Για την επιβεβαιωση να ρωτήσω την ίδια της apple η τον ΙΜC ?


Εαν μπορείς να πάρεις έγγραφη απάντηση και από τους 2, ακόμα καλύτερα για σένα.

----------


## haHa

> Το apple care plan για το macbook air στα 245$ ---> 160ε αξίζει πιστεύεται να το πάρει κάποιος μαζί με το λαπτοπ?


Αξιζει οσο τιποτε αλλο!
Μια τετοια ακριβη επενδυση οπως το air,πρεπει να προστατευεται με 3ετη εγγυηση...




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τελικά haHa καλο χρυσό το xps1330 αλλα απο ότι όλα δειχνουν θα παω στο μακ... Δεν πιστευω να χρησιμοποιήσω όσα θα μου προσφέρει το dell, που σιγουρα ειναι πιο πολλά. Και αυτο τρέχει και mac os




Off Topic


		Αν δε σε ενοχλουν οι περιορισμοι του air και η τιμη του ,τοτε παρτο. Αλλωστε το xps 1330,ειναι για οποιον θελει ενα πληρη , δυνατο και μικρο φορητο.

Ομως αφου θελεις και mac os x,το air ειναι μονοδρομος
Αν δεν ηθελες mac os x,εχουμε πει υπαρχουν αρκετα καλυτερες προτασεις,πιο φορητες.(οχι τοσ xps , καποια αλλα μοντελα )

----------


## nickolas2005

Απο θερμοκρασίες ξέρετε πως τα πάει? Εχουν αναφερθει προβλήματα υπερθέρμανσης?

Ποτε πιστεύεται να δουμε την επόμενη έκδοσή του? Τον Ιούνιου?

Επειδη πήγα το ξαναείδα και μου φάνηκε κάπως αργό, (κάνει κάποια ώρα μέχρι να ανοίξει κάποιο πρόγραμμα πχ το itunes), δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να περιμένω την επόμενη έκδοση του...

Τι πιστεύεται να δούμε σε επόμενες εκδόσεις του?

Αλήθεια το έχει πάρει κάποιος να μας πει εμπειρίες?

----------


## haHa

> Απο θερμοκρασίες ξέρετε πως τα πάει? Εχουν αναφερθει προβλήματα υπερθέρμανσης?


Και εγω το φοβαμαι αυτο,λογω μικρου μεγεθους,δυνατου σχετικα επεξεργαστη για το μεγεθος,λεπτο και αλουμινιο.
Προσωπικα πιστευω πως στα ποδια δυσκολα θα το λειτουργεις,ειδικα τωρα που ζεσταινουν οι μερες. Αν ειναι ετσι,ειναι πολυ σημαντικο μειονεκτημα για εναν υπερφορητο.
Αρκετα review ομως λενε οτι δεν εχει προβλημα, ενω αλλα λενε οτι εχει προβλημα.

Πχ ενα απο τα πλεον αξιοπιστα και αναλυτικα review sites για notebooks, το www.notebookreview.com (καντε το bookmark ,ειναι εκπληκτικο εχει μεχρι και αναλυτικες θερμοκρασιες του σασι των υπο review laptops), 
λεει οτι ζεσταινεται αρκετα:

http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4238




> Heat
> 
> One downside to an all aluminum design is the entire notebook acts as one gigantic heatsink. In the case of the MacBook Air, you have a machine that runs a bit on the hot side that burns your hands when the system is under stress. With the processor underneath the top left section of the keyboard, it is hottest in that area, which also happens to be the same spot gamers place their left hand for movement controls. Playing Half-Life for any decent length of time puts your hand in a situation where the surface of the notebook is pretty darn hot, almost unbearable. The bottom of the notebook during all of this is hotter still, and very uncomfortable for bare legs. Gaming might not be a primary use for this notebook, but other CPU intensive activities like compressing music or encoding video will put you in a similar situation.
> 
> While your average web browsing might not get to the same temperature peaks that I found during gaming, even normal activity had this notebook feeling hotter than any other notebook I have used. Most of this could probably be associated with the type of case, but is still worth mentioning. Below are temperature readings listed in degrees Fahrenheit.



Αντιθετα ενα αλλο αξιοπιστο site για review φορητων , το www.notebookcheck.net/Home.49.0.html (και αυτο πολυ καλο και αναλυτικο), λεει οτι δε ζεσταινεται:

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-...ok.7979.0.html




> Temperature
> 
> After a longer time of continuous load we measured a maximum temperature of 42.5°C at the left back corner of the aluminium case. Especially the temperature of the bottom side, which ranges from 30 to 42°C gets soon slightly uncomfortable, if you work at the top of your lap. The temperature of the left palm rest area also increases to up to 36°C. Because most users won't run the notebook under full load most of the time, this value is not overall important.
> 
> Without or with low load (which is frequent in practice) the bottom and the top side of the notebook stay perceptibly cool. So, it is user-friendly regarding this aspect.





*Το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι οταν πας ξανα να το δεις να το ελεγξεις ο ιδιος.*
Γιατι δεν του ανοιγεις μια σελιδα με flash,βαλτο να παιζει κατι στο itunes και βαλτο να παιζει και ενα video ,αστο ετσι για κανα διλεπτο και δες αν ζεσταινεται σε ενοχλητικο σημειο απο κατω και στα χερια σου?
Βαλτο στα ποδια σου αν μπορεις και ας το εκει για κανα διλεπτο να δεις αν θα αντεχεις. (το παραπανω σεναριο(browser,itunes music και video) ειναι σχετικο light usage και πολυ πιθανο σεναριο πχ σε ενα ταξιδι κλπ)






> Επειδη πήγα το ξαναείδα και μου φάνηκε κάπως αργό, (κάνει κάποια ώρα μέχρι να ανοίξει κάποιο πρόγραμμα πχ το itunes), δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να περιμένω την επόμενη έκδοση του...


Είναι θεμα σκληρου αποκλειστικα!

Δυστυχως οι σκληροι των 1.8" και 4200 στροφων ειναι εκενευριστικα αργοι.
Ειναι ενα τιμημα που πρεπει να πληρωσεις στα υπερφορητα.

Αν εχεις τα χρηματα παρτο με ssd.Τεραστια διαφορα επιδοσεων(απτη διαφορα, σε καθημερινη χρηση).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylobQSAHyjg

----------


## nickolas2005

Σκληροί 1.8" σε περισσότερες στροφές εχουν βγει? Το ssd ειναι πολυ ακριβό ακόμα και δεν μπορώ να διαθέσω τα λεφτα.

----------


## hemlock

> Σκληροί 1.8" σε περισσότερες στροφές εχουν βγει? Το ssd ειναι πολυ ακριβό ακόμα και δεν μπορώ να διαθέσω τα λεφτα.


Θα παρεις τετοιο μηχανακι και θα του αλλαξεις τα φωτα βαζοντας του ssd,γρηγοροτερο δισκο για να αποδειξεις τι,ειλικρινα απαντησε...

----------


## Wolverine

Είχα πάει σήμερα στο fnac και πέρασα αρκετή ώρα περιεργαζόμενος το MBA. Και εμένα μου έδωσε την εντύπωση αργού μηχανήματος, πολύ δυσκίνητο το είδα. Πολύ ωραίο το design αλλά προσωπικά δεν θα τα έδινα τα χρήματα. Πείτε με περίεργο αλλά το MB, το άσπρο που σκοπεύω να πάρω μου αρέσει περισσότερο. Από ζέστη τώρα εγώ το είδα να ψιλό ζεσταίνετε αλλά όχι σε επίπεδο να μην μπορείς να δουλέψεις αλλά και πάλι έτσι μέσα στο κατάστημα σωστή γνώμη δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις.

----------


## haHa

Το ειδα πριν καμμια εβδομαδα το Air απο κοντα...
Ειναι εκπληκτικα λεπτο, αλλα και αρκετα ζεστο!

Σε ενα μαγαζι multirama το ειδα και μου ειπε ο πωλητης οτι πουλαει παρα πολυ!

........Auto merged post: haHa added 15 Minutes and 42 Seconds later........

Και επειδη ειδα οτι ηταν αρκετα ζεστο σε idle κατασταση , θυμηθηκα που ειχαμε κανει συζητηση σχετικα με την θερμοκρασια:




> Απο θερμοκρασίες ξέρετε πως τα πάει? Εχουν αναφερθει προβλήματα υπερθέρμανσης?





> Και εγω το φοβαμαι αυτο,λογω μικρου μεγεθους,δυνατου σχετικα επεξεργαστη για το μεγεθος,λεπτο και αλουμινιο.
> Προσωπικα πιστευω πως στα ποδια δυσκολα θα το λειτουργεις,ειδικα τωρα που ζεσταινουν οι μερες. Αν ειναι ετσι,ειναι πολυ σημαντικο μειονεκτημα για εναν υπερφορητο.
> Αρκετα review ομως λενε οτι δεν εχει προβλημα, ενω αλλα λενε οτι εχει προβλημα.



χαζεψα λιγο στο net και φαινεται οτι μερικοι εχουν σοβαροτατα προβληματα με υψηλες θερμοκρασιες, που αναγκαζουν το air να κανει shutdown τον εναν πυρηνα ή να κλεισει τελειως.

Πχ εδω:
http://brettpeters.org/log/2008/04/0...-vinyamar.html
http://apple20.blogs.fortune.cnn.com...t-air-problem/
http://discussions.apple.com/thread....45521&tstart=0


Η apple εβγαλε update για να λυσει το προβλημα:
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles...ng_issues.html

αλλα φαινεται καποιοι εξακολουθουν να εχουν προβληματα:
http://blog.tmcnet.com/blog/rich-teh...-problems.html


Πιο ουσιαστικη λυση φαινεται να ειναι το CoolBook και να κανουν οι κατοχοι του macbook air undervolting στη cpu ,αλλα και underclock (αυτο ριχνει και τις επιδοσεις):
http://plasmadesign.wordpress.com/20...core-shutdown/



Λιγα λογια για το CoolBook και το undervolting (οχι underclocking που ριχνει και τις επιδοσεις) εχω γραψει εδω:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=194616

----------


## nickolas2005

Αυτό όμως δεν είναι λύση... 

Λέτε στην επόμενη έκδοση να το διορθώσουν..? 

Και τα προηγούμενα Macbook pro είχαν παρόμοια προβλήματα αλλα δεν ξέρω αν το έχουν διορθώσει στα νέα..

----------


## haHa

> Αυτό όμως δεν είναι λύση... 
> 
> Λέτε στην επόμενη έκδοση να το διορθώσουν..? 
> 
> Και τα προηγούμενα Macbook pro είχαν παρόμοια προβλήματα αλλα δεν ξέρω αν το έχουν διορθώσει στα νέα..


Εννοειται οτι η επομενη εκδοση θα ειναι μαλλον καλυτερη, θα εχουν βαλει λογικα καλυτερο συστημα ψυξης(οτι χωρεσει εκει περα)..
Ισως να μην ειναι τοσο συχνο το φαινομενο του shutdown,ισως να το λυσουν και τελειως.(και απλα να εχει υψηλες θερμοκρασιες χωρις shutdowns)

Ομως οταν κατι ειναι τοσο λεπτο,ειναι αναμενομενο να εχεις προβληματα(το λεγαμε εξαρχης).
Και τα macbook pro ειχαν προβληματα,τωρα πια δεν κανουν shutdowns ,αλλα παραμενουν αρκετα ζεστα-καυτα για να τα βαλεις στα ποδια σου.
Κατι που επιδρα αρνητικα και στην μακροζωια του φορητου..

----------


## kadronarxis

Τέσσερα macbook air έχω δει μέχρι στιγμής εν Ελλάδι, κανένα δεν κάνει core shutdown σε full load.
Και το macbook το αρχικό, με τον πρώτο intel core duo , 

(πρώην δικός μου), έχει κλείσει 2 χρόνια ζωής και το εργαλείο φυσάει.

----------


## Wolverine

> Τέσσερα macbook air έχω δει μέχρι στιγμής εν Ελλάδι, κανένα δεν κάνει core shutdown σε full load.
> Και το macbook το αρχικό, με τον πρώτο intel core duo έλεγες ότι έκαιγε και οι υψηλές θερμοκρασίες θα επηρεάζουν τη ζωή του φορητού, 
> 
> και ο δικός μου(πρώην δικός μου), έχει κλείσει 2 χρόνια ζωής και το εργαλείο φυσάει.
> 
> Τι να πει κανείς...



 Μην τα παίρνεις όλα της μετρητής. Το ότι 4-5 μηχανήματα δεν έχουν πρόβλημα αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει και φυσικά το ότι υπάρχει σε κάποια πρόβλημα δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό είναι γενικευμένο. Το γεγονός είναι πάντως ότι οι υψηλές θερμοκρασίες είναι πρόβλημα για τα φορητά, και η πρώτη γενιά είχε (καλοκαίρι το σκέπτεσαι να τα ακουμπήσεις στα πόδια σου). Για το Air τώρα το έχω ξανά πει ότι με τον δίσκο που έρχεται το μηχάνημα είναι βαρύ, μακάρι να φτηνύνουν σύντομα οι ssd γιατί με τους αργούς συμβατικούς δεν βλέπω φώς.

----------


## haHa

Αρχικα οπως εγραψα χαρακτηριστικα εγω απλως το ειδα αρκετα ζεστο σε idle,δεν ειδα shutdowns(δεν μπορεσα αλλωστε να το ζορισω το μηχανημα).Το οτι ηταν ζεστο σε idle σε συνδυασμο με την συζητηση που ειχαμε με τον nickolas2005 εδω με ωθησαν να ψαξω στο net.

Τα περι shutdowns κλπ τα ειδα λοιπον στο internet οπως ειπα .



Ακομα υποτιθεται και η ιδια την apple εβγαλε ειδικο firmware για να διορθωσει τα προβληματα με shutdowns του macbook air.












Τελος,επαναλαμβανω για οποιον θελει να ριξει τις θερμοκρασιες του στο apple φορητο του(ή και για οποιον ολον φορητο θελει), να δει αυτο:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=194616

----------


## DrEthernet

Έχω το Air εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες τώρα. Καταρχάς το πρώτο πράγμα που μου έκανε εντύπωση η ελάχιστη θερμοκρασία που αναπτύσσει ιδίως σε σχέση με το MacBook Pro 1ης γενιάς που είχα πριν. Μιλάμε για καμία σχέση. Ίσα που ζεσταίνεται για να καταλάβεις πως είναι ζωντανό.

----------


## haHa

> Έχω το Air εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες τώρα. Καταρχάς το πρώτο πράγμα που μου έκανε εντύπωση η ελάχιστη θερμοκρασία που αναπτύσσει ιδίως σε σχέση με το MacBook Pro 1ης γενιάς που είχα πριν. Μιλάμε για καμία σχέση. Ίσα που ζεσταίνεται για να καταλάβεις πως είναι ζωντανό.


Με γεια!!
Πολυ θετικο αυτο!


Τι λεει γενικοτερα το μηχανημα?

----------


## DrEthernet

Το μηχάνημα για τις δικές μου ανάγκες είναι ότι πρέπει. Σε σχέση με το MacBook Pro είναι λίγο πιο αργό λόγο σκληρού (πριν είχα στις 7200rpm) και κάρτας γραφικών... Αλλά το μόνο που μου λείπει ουσιαστικά από το MBP είναι η 15άρα οθόνη. Όταν δε το «πετάς» στην τσάντα είναι που καταλαβαίνεις πραγματικά πόσο λεπτό και ελαφρύ είναι.

Όσο για τη θερμοκρασία, ύστερα από μια ώρα σερφάρισμα το iStat menu αναφέρει τα εξής:

----------


## haHa

> Το μηχάνημα για τις δικές μου ανάγκες είναι ότι πρέπει. Σε σχέση με το MacBook Pro είναι λίγο πιο αργό λόγο σκληρού (πριν είχα στις 7200rpm) και κάρτας γραφικών... Αλλά το μόνο που μου λείπει ουσιαστικά από το MBP είναι η 15άρα οθόνη. Όταν δε το «πετάς» στην τσάντα είναι που καταλαβαίνεις πραγματικά πόσο λεπτό και ελαφρύ είναι.
> 
> Όσο για τη θερμοκρασία, ύστερα από μια ώρα σερφάρισμα το iStat menu αναφέρει τα εξής:


Ωραίος! 46 βαθμοι για σχεδον idle κατασταση ειναι εξαιρετικα..
Πες μας και απο μπαταρια τι λεει, γιατι και εκει(εκτος απο τις θερμοκρασιες) ακουμε διφορουμενα αποτελεσματα απο τα διαφορα review...


Υ.Γ.: Γενικοτερα πιο σωστές ενδειξεις θερμοκρασιών παίρνετε απο προγράμματα που δείχνουν την θερμοκρασια και των 2 πυρήνων.Γιατι υπαρχουν 2 θερμοκρασιες, η μια γενικοτερη της cpu και η αλλη θερμοκρασια ξεχωριστα για καθε πυρηνα(CPU A , CPU B).Η δευτερη(δηλαδη η θερμοκρασια των 2 πυρηνων) ειναι πιο αξιοπιστη.

Νομίζω και το istat pro δειχνει και την θερμοκρασια καθε πυρηνα.(αλλα μαλλον το έχεις βάλει να δείχνει την θερμοκρασία μονο του ενος πυρηνα)

----------


## DrEthernet

To iStat menu δε μου βγάζει κάποιες άλλες επιλογές. Όλα τσεκαρισμένα είναι.
Η μπαταρία διαρκεί πάνω από 3 ώρες. Το μηχάνημα τώρα το δουλεύω ήδη μιάμιση ώρα και...

----------


## haHa

Αρα σχετικα καλα εισαι και απο αυτονομια...  Πανω απο 3 ωρες για surfing.



Η οθονη τι λεει?(χωρια απο το μεγεθος της)

----------


## DrEthernet

Πάλι σε σχέση με το MPB, πολύ πιο φωτεινή και γι' αυτό δε με «χαλάει» που είναι glossy. Γενικά είμαι κατά των glossy οθονών. Από χρωματική απόδοση κυμαίνεται στα ίδια επίπεδα με το MacBook της καλής μου η οποία είναι έτοιμη να το σουτάρει για να πάρει κι αυτή ένα Air.

----------


## kapodistrias

Καλησπέρα,
μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος αν όντως οι οθόνες των mac είναι καλύτερες από αυτές των vaio;;

Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως η ποιότητα της οθόνης...

----------


## iKoms

> Αυτό όμως δεν είναι λύση... 
> 
> Λέτε στην επόμενη έκδοση να το διορθώσουν..? 
> 
> Και τα προηγούμενα Macbook pro είχαν παρόμοια προβλήματα αλλα δεν ξέρω αν το έχουν διορθώσει στα νέα..


Στα νέα macbook pro (όπως το δικό μου) δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με θερμοκρασίες.. ίσως λόγο penryn επεξεργαστών.
Είναι λίγο ζεστό αλλά μπορείς άνετα να το έχεις στα πόδια σου.

----------


## haHa

> Καλησπέρα,
> μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος αν όντως οι οθόνες των mac είναι καλύτερες από αυτές των vaio;;
> 
> Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως η ποιότητα της οθόνης...


*Η οθονη του macbook pro ειναι χαλαρα καλυτερη απο των περισσοτερων vaio*(εξαιρεση ενας vaio 17" των 2500 ευρω). 

Μη νομιζετε οτι τα vaio εχουν τις καλυτερες οθονες,απλα επειδη εχουν μεγαλη φωτεινοτητα...

Αν θελετε καλες οθονες κοιτατε σε macbook pro,hp compaq επαγγελματικα μοντελα,ibm thinkpad t σειρα,vaio των 2000+ ευρω, dell precision.


Aρα τα macbook pro εχουν πραγματι απο τις καλυτερες οθονες.
Τα σκετα macbook λιγο πανω απο το μεσο ορο,δεν εχουν τιποτα φοβερες οθονες..(βασικα εξαρταται και στην παρτιδα που θα πεσεις..)

----------


## kapodistrias

> *Η οθονη του macbook pro ειναι χαλαρα καλυτερη απο των περισσοτερων vaio*(εξαιρεση ενας vaio 17" των 2500 ευρω). 
> 
> Μη νομιζετε οτι τα vaio εχουν τις καλυτερες οθονες,απλα επειδη εχουν μεγαλη φωτεινοτητα...
> 
> Αν θελετε καλες οθονες κοιτατε σε macbook pro,hp compaq επαγγελματικα μοντελα,ibm thinkpad t σειρα,vaio των 2000+ ευρω, dell precision.
> 
> 
> Aρα τα macbook pro εχουν πραγματι απο τις καλυτερες οθονες.
> Τα σκετα macbook λιγο πανω απο το μεσο ορο,δεν εχουν τιποτα φοβερες οθονες..(βασικα εξαρταται και στην παρτιδα που θα πεσεις..)


Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν έχω περάσει από πολλά laptops...Ωστόσο,έχω έναν vaio 17'.

Υπάρχει κάνενα τεστ sto internet που όντως να το αποδεικνύει;

----------


## haHa

> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν έχω περάσει από πολλά laptops...Ωστόσο,έχω έναν vaio 17'.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάνενα τεστ sto internet που όντως να το αποδεικνύει;


Ποιο sony vaio 17" εχεις??
Τα φθηνα sony vaio 17" των 1400 ευρω δεν εχουν καμμια ιδιαιτερη οθονη...

Τα ακριβα vaio 17" εχουν συνηθως εξαιρετικες οθονες..


Για συγκριτικα λαπτοπ , με αναλυτικη παρουσιαση και των οθονων, δες σε αυτα τα site:
http://www.notebookcheck.net/
http://www.notebookreview.com/

----------


## kapodistrias

> Ποιο sony vaio 17" εχεις??
> Τα φθηνα sony vaio 17" των 1400 ευρω δεν εχουν καμμια ιδιαιτερη οθονη...
> 
> Τα ακριβα vaio 17" εχουν συνηθως εξαιρετικες οθονες..
> 
> 
> Για συγκριτικα λαπτοπ , με αναλυτικη παρουσιαση και των οθονων, δες σε αυτα τα site:
> http://www.notebookcheck.net/
> http://www.notebookreview.com/


http://www.vaio-link.com/specificati...s=VGN-A&m=1547

Ναι έχει όντως.(2.700E).Σκέψου οτι το laptop είναι τουλάχιστον 4 χρονών και έχει και είχε την μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση:1920x1200.Οτι πρέπει για HD ταινίες.

----------


## nickolas2005

Ποτε λετε να δουμε καινουριο macbook air?

----------


## haHa

> http://www.vaio-link.com/specificati...s=VGN-A&m=1547
> 
> Ναι έχει όντως.(2.700E).Σκέψου οτι το laptop είναι τουλάχιστον 4 χρονών και έχει και είχε την μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση:1920x1200.Οτι πρέπει για HD ταινίες.


Αυτο το λαπτοπ το χρησιμοποιουσα για καιρο.
Αν εξαιρεσεις τον πολυ αργο σκληρο (4200 στροφες), το συγκεκριμενο λαπτοπ ειναι κορυφη!!

Αθορυβο,  κρυο,εξαιρετικη οθονη (τοσο σε αναλυση,οσο και σε μαυρο χρωμα,contrast και γωνιες θεασης).
Τι αλλο να ζητησεις απο ενα λαπτοπ!  :Worthy:  :Respekt: 
(ισως λιιιιγο στην μπαταρια μας τα χαλαγε και φυσικα στην τιμουλα του)

........Auto merged post: haHa added 43 Minutes and 21 Seconds later........




> Ποτε λετε να δουμε καινουριο macbook air?


Λογικα πριν τον Αυγουστο-Σεπτεμβριο δυσκολα..
Επισης λογικα θα εχει ιδιο casing..

----------


## haHa

Εδω και ενα cooler ειδικα σχεδιασμενο(και απο αισθητικης αποψης) για macbook/ macbook air :
http://www.engadget.com/2008/05/10/m...er-is-way-hot/




> If you haven't faced MacBook Air overheating issues, you're clearly in the minority, and regular ol' MacBook users have been faced with plenty burnination of their own. While there are plenty of laptop coolers out there, none have been so specifically designed to address these two perennial overheaters as Moshi's Zefyr. The aluminum heatsink setup has an "ultra-silent" USB-powered fan and is quite minimal, just concentrating on the MacBooks' problem spots up top. Even better for Air users: you won't be monopolizing your lone USB plug to work it. Zefyr is available now for $75 in silver or black.

----------


## haHa

Η Apple εβγαλε επιτελους update που λεει οτι διορθωνει  το core shutdown που ειχαν πολλοι χρηστες με το macbook air. 


http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2883




> The MacBook Air Software Update 1.0 addresses issues with video playback and processor core idling.


Επειδη φαινεται πολλοι χρηστες macbook air ειχαν προβληματα με τις θερμοκρασιες και το core shutdown, ειχαν καταφυγει στο προγραμμα που αναφερω πιο πανω, το coolbook, για μειωση των προβληματων..
Η apple συνιστα να απεγκατασταθει το προγραμμα με το software update.




> Third-party software that modifies processor operating characteristics such as frequency and voltage is not supported and should be removed before installing this update.


........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

DrEthernet εσυ δεν ειχες προβληματα και ειχες χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες..
Βλεπεις μετα το update ακομα χαμηλοτερες?

----------


## DrEthernet

Μόλις έβαλα το update αλλά δε βλέπω καμία διαφορά στη θερμοκρασία από το iStat Menus. Και μιας και δεν κόλλαγε πριν, ελπίζω να μην αρχίσει τώρα!

----------


## haHa

Ωραιος!

----------


## haHa

Και εδω ευχαριστα νεα για το νεο macbook air:

New MacBook Air Improves H.264 Playback, Reduces Heat




> MacRumors had previously reported that the new NVIDIA-based MacBooks and MacBook Pros showed dramatically less CPU usage when playing back H.264 content. The conclusion was that Apple had enabled the use of hardware acceleration for H.264 video playback. H.264 is the video format that Apple encodes all iTunes video content and movie trailers in, so any improvements in playback would benefit a large segment of customers.
> 
> Based on early testing, it appears that the 2nd generation MacBook Air also delivers performance improvements during playback of H.264 video. *One important additional advantage, however, is that this also appears to dramatically decrease heat production in the thin laptop. One of the early complaints about the original MacBook Air was related to overheating during video playback.*
> 
> Forum member NC MacGuy performed side-by-side H.264 playback testing of a 1st generation 1.6GHz MacBook Air and a 2nd generation 1.86GHz MacBook Air and found a 10 degree difference in temperature between the two models. The lower temperature reflects the fact that the 2nd generation MacBook Air's processor was running at a lower clock speed (800Mhz) than that of the 1st generation (1.4GHz). The new MacBook Air was presumably able to further throttle the CPU speed down since the GPU was now handling much of the H.264 playback.



Το καινουριο macbook air φαινεται να μην εχει τα προβληματα με τις θερμοκρασιες και το core shutdown που καμμια φορα εμφανιζε το προηγουμενο!

----------


## iloxos

Δεν έχω ιδέα, μου το ζήτησε ένας φίλος και αναρωτιέμαι αν ξέρει κάποιος τον τρόπο.

Πώς μπορεί δει ταινία δε παλιά τιβι (scart + svideo) με το Αir

υπάρχει κάποια πανέντα;;;

ευχαριστώ

----------


## haHa

Εδω εισαι:
http://www.skroutz.gr/search?keyphra...Video+Adapter+
http://www.applestore.gr/cgi-bin/Web...10.0.0.1.2.2.7

----------


## iloxos

ευχαριστώ πολύ αρχηγέ!!!



Off Topic


		για μάσα θα έρθεις; κανονίζουμε τώρα για παρασκευή 21

----------


## haHa

> ευχαριστώ πολύ αρχηγέ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		για μάσα θα έρθεις; κανονίζουμε τώρα για παρασκευή 21




Off Topic


		Ωχ,δεν το ειχα δει!
Μαλλον θα ερθω!

----------


## haHa

Εδω και ενα minireview του καινουριου macbook air:
http://www.engadget.com/2008/12/01/m...b-mini-review/


Το πιο ευχαριστο γεγονος ειναι οτι τωρα πια δεν πασχει απο το περιφημο core shutdown(ξερετε αυτο που μερικοι αρνιοντουσαν μεχρι που η ιδια η apple το παραδεχτηκε ) , οπως επασχαν μερικα απο τα πρωτης γενιας macbook air!




> The primary problem with the original Air is that when put under strain -- especially video card-related strain -- *it'd overheat to a point that it would shut down or at least severely throttle its weakling processor cores.* At the start this led to completely-unacceptable stop-start freezing as the computer choked under even mild strain, but after a few firmware updates Apple got things down to just kind-of-unnacceptable -- though never managed to do as good a job of throttling and undervolting the processor as a certain 3rd party utility.
> *
> In daily use this usually meant that by your third or fourth YouTube video you were getting stuttered playback, and a bit more strain would result in slowdowns system-wide. Hulu or iTunes TV shows could rarely keep things going strong for more than five minutes, 3D games (even World of Warcraft dialed way back in quality) were out of the question and even significantly glitchy.* Things would get exponentially worse if you were using the laptop away from a cold, hard surface, and instead plugged up the vents by using it on your -- gasp -- lap. Plugging into an external monitor was a particularly effective recipe for slowing the machine down to the point of unsuitability, and a day with the Air was a constant struggle to keep the right balance of tasks and locale to keep the temperature under crisis levels.
> 
> *With Rev. B? Not so much.* In fact, we've only managed to get the computer to stutter once, doing some particularly hefty HD flash video, after running on our lap (and destroying our reproductive chances) for the past hour or two. *This also opens the laptop up to new possibilities like light iMovie editing -- out of the question with the original -- decent Garage Band multitracking, or a quick jaunt across Azeroth.* Boot times are incredibly snappy (we're testing the SSD version, don't hate us), and the computer is generally a joy to use.

----------

